# 2008 Nsw Xmas Case



## Josh (29/8/08)

Well I've been checking in pretty regularly to see if this thread has started up yet and it's driving me insane. I'm sure I'm not the only one. So seeing SA, QLD and VIC already have their threads going, I've decided as the reigning host of the NSW Case swap to get it started.

As usual the standard rules apply:

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET!
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of November, taking into consideration x-mas family commitments

"Let's get it on" super.gif

1. Josh


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (29/8/08)

Two words - "Hell Yeah!!"
Good Work Josh.

1. Josh
2. DK


----------



## Stuster (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster

Good stuff, Josh. Glad you got on to this. Looking forward to it again.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla


----------



## nifty (29/8/08)

I'm up for it, thanks Josh..

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty


----------



## monkeybusiness (29/8/08)

ummed and ahhed about whether I'll have time but I'll just have to make time. The experience and range of beers is just too good.


1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness

woohoo!

Fatgodzilla, I was almost going to send you a PM. Good to see you're in. I feel a road trip coming on....

edit: too slow! now i'm No 6


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/8/08)

> monkeybusiness' date='Aug 29 2008, 09:51 AM' post='348126']
> 
> Fatgodzilla, I was almost going to send you a PM. Good to see you're in. I feel a road trip coming on....



Fixed the brakes on the yellow wagon, can now go down Mt Ousley without the shakin' and smokin' !!! Ah, Roadtrip Blues Ale will be the name of my caseswap beer .. will start planning it now !


----------



## DiscoStu (29/8/08)

I'm keen it get involved in a swap, no idea what I'll do, probably something wheaty

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu


----------



## jonw (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw


----------



## white.grant (29/8/08)

Merry christmas!

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw

edit : gonna do a belgian pale


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/8/08)

I vowed never to bottle again

Oh well... here goes...

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw 
10. Cortez The Killer


----------



## crozdog (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw 
10. Cortez The Killer 
11. Crozdog

This is too good to miss out on. Just gotta think about what to make this time........ too many choices


----------



## schooey (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw 
10. Cortez The Killer 
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey

Something quaffable for Chrissy, maybe an Irish Red, or a Scottish 80/-


----------



## kabooby (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw 
10. Cortez The Killer 
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby


----------



## RetsamHsam (29/8/08)

My wedding is on the 29th November, any chance we can make the swap date before that?

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam


----------



## Thommo (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/8/08)

Link to Wiki Article 

Please add your name to the list in the article

Cheers


----------



## Benniee (29/8/08)

I'm keen to give a swap a go (never been involved before).

Only problem is I have no bottles at all. Does anyone know of a good source of 30 or so bottles without having to drink a lot of poor quality commercial beer...

I'll leave my name off the list until I know I can secure some bottles.

Benniee


----------



## Stuster (29/8/08)

Benniee said:


> without having to drink a lot of poor quality commercial beer...



You could always drink a lot of very good, very expensive commercial beer. Why not try Murray's Anniversary Ale, Chimay Blue, DeuS....



_This post has been sponsored by Mastercard._


----------



## Benniee (29/8/08)

Stuster said:


> _This post has been sponsored by Mastercard._



 

Does your sponsor feel like helping me out with the expense?

Benniee


----------



## Stuster (29/8/08)

Benniee said:


> Does your sponsor feel like helping me out with the expense?



Of course. Just drop my name after you've run up the bill.  :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/8/08)

Benniee said:


> I'm keen to give a swap a go (never been involved before).
> 
> Only problem is I have no bottles at all. Does anyone know of a good source of 30 or so bottles without having to drink a lot of poor quality commercial beer...
> 
> ...




Your local tip / recycling centre should have plenty of longnecks for free. Don't be proud to scab .. I get all my case swap bottles from the local tip !


----------



## Muggus (29/8/08)

> 16. Muggus


Put my name down on the Wiki.

I thought i'd missed out already when I saw the thread being 2 pages long! :huh:


----------



## Tony (29/8/08)

Well after the bugger of a trip to sydney and back (i hate sydney), my wifes GPS trying to send me to Mt Isa and those bloody tolls, i almost swore i wouldnt do it again.

But the beers have been really nice...... top notch actually, so guess i will put my name down again.

Might brew a christmass beer. made one a year or 2 ago and it was tops, lots of spice ect and a belgian yeast!

Might just brew something simple.

See what happens.

cheers

PS........ the beers are much better now too 



1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo 
16. Tony


----------



## Insight (29/8/08)

Tony, I have added you to the wiki as number 17.

I'm in again, #18.


----------



## Gulpa (29/8/08)

Im in again. Too good to miss. 

Ive already been thinking what to do this year. AIPA. Maybe, likely. If I dont stuff it up.

Bennilee. Just sign up and worry about details later. You will miss out otherwise.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Tony (29/8/08)

Thanks insight..... forgot about that bit.

cheers


----------



## beer slayer (29/8/08)

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo 
16. Tony
17. Beer Slayer
18. Homebrewworld

I missed the last one due to a mix up of dates. (On my part)
I always look forward to a little surprise for Christmas.
Looking forward to it. 
:beer: 
BS


----------



## Steve (30/8/08)

If its ok with my courier (Stuster) .....i'll be in.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gulpa (30/8/08)

Ive updated the Wiki. Having two lists is probably not a good idea. List now looks like.

1. Josh
2. DK
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo
16. Muggus
17. Tony
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## Stuster (30/8/08)

Steve said:


> If its ok with my courier (Stuster) .....i'll be in.
> Cheers
> Steve



Can do, Steve. You're in.


----------



## Steve (30/8/08)

Stuster said:


> Can do, Steve. You're in.



Cheers fella! :beer: 
Steve


----------



## Tony (30/8/08)

Ahhhh no shows hey

we might get all the bottles turn up this time round


----------



## Muggus (30/8/08)

Now that I think of it, I haven't even finished off the beers from the last swap!
Gotta get my ass into gear before and free up some more longies!


----------



## Tony (30/8/08)

yeah me too.

its after lunch...... time to start. 

cheers


----------



## Muggus (30/8/08)

Hahaha keen as always eh Tony?

To be honest all I have left from last swap James' Porter... 
But I managed to double up on Stu's Tripel, Gav's English Brown and my own Porter. I'm gonna be a bit sad to see the last bottle of my porter go actually!


----------



## Tony (30/8/08)

Been doing some serious thinking of what to brew. I dont want to make something normal.......... because thats just not me 

Earlier today i found a stash, containing a half dozen bottles of the Sheep Shagger. Put one in the fridge and drinking it now.

Its as hoppy as as a week old APA i tell ya, smooth, crisp, pleasantly bitter and still hazy from all the hops  

So my mind is made up........... im making the sheep shagger!

I dont have any Golden Promise that the origional was made from but i will work out a good compramise.

I have the 4 hops required in stock....... in flower form!

Ooooooooo you beauty, more sheep shagger!!!!!!!!!

This will be the first time i have made a beer twice! I always swore i wouldnt but this is so good it will be the exception.

cheers


----------



## Muggus (30/8/08)

Tony said:


> Been doing some serious thinking of what to brew. I dont want to make something normal.......... because thats just not me
> 
> Earlier today i found a stash, containing a half dozen bottles of the Sheep Shagger. Put one in the fridge and drinking it now.
> 
> ...


If the last one is anything to go by, then I look forward to Sheep Shagger the 2nd! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Tony (30/8/08)

Might tune it up a bit....... nothing is perfect and everything can be improved on!

cheers


----------



## Steve (1/9/08)

Decided i'll be making Tonys EKG Bitter :icon_drool2: 
Cheers
Steve

P.S. The recipe was slightly altered as the first time I made it I didnt have everything. Made it 3-4 times now and its a bloody winner.


----------



## Muggus (1/9/08)

Been giving it some thought a work today (have nothing else to think about...), and i'm thinking of either submitting my Dark Horse Schwarzbier i've got in secondary, or doing a nice hearty Weizenbock. 

Or I may end up doing something completely different altogether...I'll just brew a number of batches


----------



## Tony (1/9/08)

I did a bit of thinking today too.

Really keen to make the sheep shagger again but the sheer fact that its been done before is messing with my head. I jusy really have trouble not making something new each time i brew.

Been working on a recipe for a Rye beer made with a Belgian yeast........ 50% rye, 20% dark wheat, 20% pils, 5% crystal rye, some caraaroma and a tad of chocolate wheat....... remainder is made up with the rye and wheat.

mmmmm will think on it some more

cheers


----------



## kabooby (2/9/08)

I am thinking I might have a go at an American Stout. Inspired by Rogue Shakespear Stout

Apparently it has ~30% of the grist as specialty grain and 70 IBU. I have not brewed a beer with that much specialty grain or that many IBU. Very tempting

Either that or I have over 3kg of homemade amber/dark Belgian candi sugar that I can throw in something.

So many choices

Kabooby


----------



## schooey (2/9/08)

I'm going to make a Wee Heavy/Irish Red hybrid

Red Wee Heavy? :blink:


----------



## hewy (2/9/08)

OK, I have added my name - just need to work out the logistics of getting some bottles, shouldn't be too much of a problem though.

Now what to brew....


1. Josh
2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- - 
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo 
16. Muggus - Schwarzbier or Weizenbock... the tough decisions in life!
17. Tony - The Sheep Shagger II (hope you like hops!!!)
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve - Tonys EKG Bitter with my own twist
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24. Hewy


----------



## PostModern (2/9/08)

Phew, just scraped in.

1. Josh
2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- -
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo
16. Muggus - Schwarzbier or Weizenbock... the tough decisions in life!
17. Tony - The Sheep Shagger II (hope you like hops!!!)
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve - Tonys EKG Bitter with my own twist
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24. Hewy
25. PoMo


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/9/08)

Remember the wiki...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=69

PoMo added!


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (2/9/08)

Got to ask, any reason for not allowing PET this time around? 
I've still have not got a bottle capper, but do have heaps of PET bottles that need to be used! B) 

Cheers
DK


----------



## kabooby (2/9/08)

I think it is because people who submit glass don't really want to get plastic back in return. 

When I say people I mean me  

Kabooby


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/9/08)

Yeah - not a fan of plastic

Not really a fan of the twist tops either 

But thems are the breaks - I don't have a bench capper - so they are pretty much useless to me

Cheers


----------



## monkeybusiness (2/9/08)

+1 for no plastic if you can avoid it. If you have no other option then to me the beer is more important than its container. I'll just give the plastic empties to friends who bottle in plastic.

Must say though that I believe in the whole do unto others thing. ie I would like to receive back 28 glass crown seals so I started out giving out only glass crown seals. After getting a variety in the last couple of case swaps (even champagne bottles in IBU swap -what the hell am I supposed to do with those Ray?  ) I have relented to not being concerned about twist tops or crowns. not that I'm bitter or anything....


----------



## white.grant (2/9/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> (even champagne bottles in IBU swap -what the hell am I supposed to do with those Ray?  )



You could make a DeuS. Don't think anyone would complain about getting a champagne bottle then,  

cheers

grant


----------



## Josh (3/9/08)

hewy said:


> OK, I have added my name - just need to work out the logistics of getting some bottles, shouldn't be too much of a problem though.
> 
> 24. Hewy


Hewy, I am in Orchard Hills and have stacks of bottles I'm looking to get rid of.

PM me if you're interested.

Can probably help out anyone else looking for bottles but it really needs to be this weekend or they go in the recycle bin... moving house this weekend.


----------



## hewy (3/9/08)

Josh said:


> Hewy, I am in Orchard Hills and have stacks of bottles I'm looking to get rid of.
> 
> PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Can probably help out anyone else looking for bottles but it really needs to be this weekend or they go in the recycle bin... moving house this weekend.




PM sent.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/9/08)

If I read it right, the Queensland case swap must be in the dark plastic bottles ! To each there own. Like Monkeybusiness, I don't care what they are in, just as long as the beer is good !!!

PS all my bottles will be twist top long necks.


PPS .. can I get my two bobs worth in and say NO LATE WITHDRAWALS from this swap. I will not accept excuses such as "just bottled beer but it has an infection so can't go in it !" in last weeks before the swap. If I am going to drive 700 kilometres in a day to get my beer to a swap and home again, I want to return with 27 bottles from 27 brewers.

Brew your beer REAL SOON. If its shithouse, you'll have plenty of time to put another brew in way before the due date. I did just that last swap, rejecting two brews as inferior for the swap before submitting my final entry. 

And yes, I made myself the new case swap beer nazi and I will not accept any excuses. :angry:


----------



## Flex Broker (3/9/08)

kabooby said:


> I am thinking I might have a go at an American Stout. Inspired by Rogue Shakespear Stout
> 
> Apparently it has ~30% of the grist as specialty grain and 70 IBU. I have not brewed a beer with that much specialty grain or that many IBU. Very tempting
> 
> ...



Shakespeare stout is probably the best stout I've ever tasted, so great choice! I don't believe that it's 70 IBU, though. If it is, it handles it pretty well.


----------



## kabooby (3/9/08)

From there website



> Style: American Stout
> Food Pairing: Beef, Desserts
> Tasting Notes:
> Ebony in color with a rich creamy head, earthy flavor and
> ...



It gets balanced by the 30% of specialty malt

I am going to try it, just maybe not for the xmas case

Kabooby


----------



## Flex Broker (4/9/08)

Wow. Well, like I said, it certainly doesn't come across as that bitter. Fantastic beer, though. Their Mocha Porter and US Barleywine (Old Crutacean) are also great.


----------



## DiscoStu (5/9/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Brew your beer REAL SOON. If its shithouse, you'll have plenty of time to put another brew in way before the due date. I did just that last swap, rejecting two brews as inferior for the swap before submitting my final entry.
> 
> And yes, I made myself the new case swap beer nazi and I will not accept any excuses. :angry:



Sets the bar nice and high for those of us who are first timers in a swap, are you going to come round and beat the sh1t out of me if you don't like my entry :unsure:


----------



## monkeybusiness (5/9/08)

Have you seen fatgodzlla? You should be scared. h34r: 

I had the same quality concerns last case when calls for good beer were made. I'll reiterate the general consensus from last time which is: just do your best.

If people are here and are taking the effort to research and get involved in case swaps they are probably making pretty good beer already so yours should be no exception. Sure some beers and brewers are better than others but this is the beauty of case swaps.

Of course if it's infected that's another story....

(mind you, I've managed to even learn a bit from the occasional infected/funny tasting beers I've had in swaps so there is good in everything)


----------



## Steve (5/9/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> just do your best.



+1

I cant believe there are still 3 spots available.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jonw (5/9/08)

Steve said:


> +1



+2

The last case swap was my first. It's rewarding to get some feedback from your brewing peers. I suspect everyone here is going to put in their best beer - otherwise they wouldn't bother participating. Last time round most of the beers were AG, but there were a couple of kits too. The vast majority were very good - take a look at the tasting notes thread, and you'll see a whole lot of encouraging feedback and constructive criticism. I encourage you to get involved.

... and for my 2c, I'd really like to see everyone submit a single beer i.e. brew enough for everyone to get a bottle. It was dissappointing to find that I didn't get a bottle of a beer that was getting very positive feeback. I'd also like to see every bottle filled to somewhere close to the top. I had a short measure or too last time.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## MCT (5/9/08)

PostModern said:


> Phew, just scraped in.
> 
> 1. Josh
> 2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- -
> ...


----------



## kabooby (5/9/08)

Nice one Mick


----------



## MCT (5/9/08)

kabooby said:


> Nice one Mick




Heh, just snuck in there B) . Now, what to brew....


----------



## hewy (5/9/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Have you seen fatgodzlla? You should be scared. h34r:
> 
> I had the same quality concerns last case when calls for good beer were made. I'll reiterate the general consensus from last time which is: just do your best.
> 
> ...




Phew... I was worried for a second that people werent going to like my Tooheys new clone h34r:


----------



## maj (5/9/08)

Never done a case swap, so I guess it's time.
But what to brew...

I'll add my name to the list and work it out!


----------



## crozdog (5/9/08)

if anyone is after bottles, I there will be several crates available at the Scout hall in Ashbury after the State come this weekend. 

Drop me a PM if interested otherwise they'll get recycled cause i have no room for em at my place.


----------



## Gulpa (5/9/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Have you seen fatgodzlla? You should be scared. h34r:
> 
> I had the same quality concerns last case when calls for good beer were made. I'll reiterate the general consensus from last time which is: just do your best.
> 
> ...



MB is right. Just do your best. The education is worth it. As a brewer, Ive found case swaps to be one of the most educational experiences going.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Tony (5/9/08)

Scared of FGZ............ why?

He's not scary.

I will aggree with FGZ on a count or 2

Make it sooner than later and then you can try it to make sure its ok. I have learnt this myself.

im going to brew mine in the next few weeks to have it gassed, matured and ready to go when you get home on swap day.

And brew enough to fill the bottles to the top.......some were only half full last time.

cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/9/08)

Are we any closer to a date for the swap?

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (5/9/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Are we any closer to a date for the swap?
> 
> Cheers



Well, traditionally it's either the last weekend in November or the first weekend in December. But, it's also probably a good idea if we work out who's going to host it first so they can have a say in which weekend it's going to be. So, anybody going to offer to host twenty odd brewers for a couple of hours. :lol: 

(It does traditionally mean that the traditional host gets left some traditional extra bottles, so it's not all bad.  )


----------



## Thommo (6/9/08)

Les has grabbed the last spot. All 28 places spoken for.

Looking forward to it gents.


----------



## Weizguy (7/9/08)

Thommo said:


> Les has grabbed the last spot. All 28 places spoken for.
> 
> Looking forward to it gents.


Thanks, Thommo. Much Appreciated.

In...by the skin of my teeth. Has the list been updated.

BTW, I'm home safe and well.
Trev, I only had 18 minutes to wait for the train. Unfortunately, it was the same length of wait for the ferry when I got back to Newie.
The water is still shin-deep in the swamp.


----------



## Tony (7/9/08)

Les.......... two things.......

Glad you made it in the swap and move to higher ground!

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (7/9/08)

Tony said:


> Les.......... two things.......
> 
> Glad you made it in the swap and move to higher ground!
> 
> cheers


I'm glad I made it to the Swamp too, and I'm on higher ground now, in the house (2.4m off the damp ground).

Gonna have words with the council [email protected]! :angry:


----------



## Tony (7/9/08)

I hear there is some nice land at Minmi for sale if your thinking of relocating


----------



## barls (7/9/08)

ill just add myself since there appears to be spots open if not dibs on a sub
1. Josh
2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- -
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo
16. Muggus - Schwarzbier or Weizenbock... the tough decisions in life!
17. Tony - The Sheep Shagger II (hope you like hops!!!)
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve - Tonys EKG Bitter with my own twist
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24. Hewy
25. PoMo
26.barls


----------



## Stuster (7/9/08)

That's an old list, barls. The real, up to date one is in the Articles section. I've put you down as first reserve.

1. Josh
2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- -
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla ..Aussie Roadkill Ale .. a meaty, blood red mess of a brew. Not for the weak stomached !
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw - Belgian Blonde Ale
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo
16. Muggus - Schwarzbier or Weizenbock... the tough decisions in life!
17. Tony - Belgian Rye Dubbel - 50% Rye, 3787, 1.070
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve - Tonys EKG Bitter
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24. Hewy
25. PoMo
26. MCT
27. Matt n AJ
28. Les

Reserves
29. barls
30.


----------



## barls (7/9/08)

cheers stu i was looking back through the thread but that was the last one i found


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/9/08)

DiscoStu said:


> Sets the bar nice and high for those of us who are first timers in a swap, are you going to come round and beat the sh1t out of me if you don't like my entry :unsure:




No, case swap beer nazis don't whinge about the quality of the brew, just those who pull out in the last weeks with pissy excuses or don't turn up. You'll set your own standard of brewing - give us your best and we'll all be happy. This is a chance for case swap virgins to experiment a little, try something a little different. Brew within your limits but do the best you can and we'll appreciate the efforts. I'll reiterate the major point I was making, brew now to ensure the final case beer is a good one. If it doesn't work out, you'll have plenty of time to do another one. If you leave it to the last moment and you get a dude, then don't expect a sympathetic response. 



> That's an old list, barls. The real, up to date one is in the Articles section. I've put you down as first reserve.



Brew a batch anyway Barls just in case. Chances are someone won't make it to the finish line. 




> Have you seen fatgodzlla? You should be scared.



Driving down Mount Ousley in a car loaded with beer, with dodgy brakes, singing "Nearer My God To Thee "is enough to scare everyone !



> Scared of FGZ............ why? He's not scary.



Ah shucks, Tony, you know I'm a big softie !!!


----------



## DiscoStu (8/9/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> No, case swap beer nazis don't whinge about the quality of the brew, just those who pull out in the last weeks with pissy excuses or don't turn up. You'll set your own standard of brewing - give us your best and we'll all be happy. This is a chance for case swap virgins to experiment a little, try something a little different. Brew within your limits but do the best you can and we'll appreciate the efforts. I'll reiterate the major point I was making, brew now to ensure the final case beer is a good one. If it doesn't work out, you'll have plenty of time to do another one. If you leave it to the last moment and you get a dude, then don't expect a sympathetic response.



Being new to AG I just don't know how what I brew stands up, I would never submit a beer I didn't think was good and wouldn't enjoy drinking myself. I agree with your point about brewing now. I'll be doing my dunkelweizen this weekend leaving my heaps of time for a plan B (or C) if needed.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/9/08)

DiscoStu said:


> Being new to AG I just don't know how what I brew stands up, I would never submit a beer I didn't think was good and wouldn't enjoy drinking myself. I agree with your point about brewing now. I'll be doing my dunkelweizen this weekend leaving my heaps of time for a plan B (or C) if needed.



Good stuff DS. My first case swap beer was the last Xmas swap and I wasn't at AG stage then. I submitted an extract dry malt and kit (50% malt bill each) with three american hop varieties added at various stages. It was the best I could do at the time and I think a good beer well liked by the swappers. My lessons then were concentrating on hop varieties and additions rather than AG worts. Not long after that I moved to AG. If I hadn't of done that case swap I wouldn't have made that brew, wouldn't have learnt from the exercise and wouldn't have tasted a number of fantastic beers and styles that has pushed me further down the brewing road.

I made two beers for the mid year swap - the first seemed poor at the end of fermentation (but three months in the keg made it very drinkable) and the second was piss. My third was an easy drinking ale that seemed to go down okay. The beauty was I had time to brew a replacement. I've said my piece on that matter and will leave it at that.

Case swaps of this type are not an eliteism exercise. If someone submits a K & K I'd be happy if I know its the best they can do (at that stage of their brewing life). You quickly adjust your concept of homebrewing when you taste some of the beers our fellow HBers produce. It makes you want to improve your brewing, makes you want to expand away from simple beers into more complex styles. That said I like it when experienced brewers make the effort to put in something different (and in my eyes exotic). They can so they did. That said the mid year swap had a Morgans Blue Mountains lager that was quite nice and showed that you can make something drinkable if you take the time and do it properly.

My bent for the next few brews is english and scottish ales of various types because I have a lot of Marris Otter pale ale and a big bag of EKG. Something along this line will make up my entry with the working title "Roadkill Ale". 

So DiscoStu, I really hope your dunkelweisssen is a success cos I love dunkelweissen. The simple guide to whether it is good enough for the case swap should be if you like it, then others will too. Trust your own instincts. Glad to have you and the other case swap virgins on board - you'll love what you're getting into.

PPS .. rather than someone's house, is there a park or something easily accessible in Sydney that we can meet at to swap the beer. That way you can bring wives and children along too. Must have a barbie .. Josh's was great last time but I missed a BBQ. Just a random thought.


----------



## Steve (15/9/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> PPS .. rather than someone's house, is there a park or something easily accessible in Sydney that we can meet at to swap the beer. That way you can bring wives and children along too. Must have a barbie .. Josh's was great last time but I missed a BBQ. Just a random thought.



Whether it be a park or someones house I might be tempted to make the trip up from Canbeera.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## barls (15/9/08)

thats what im planning maybe my raspberry wheat, havent made a batch of that in a while.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/9/08)

barls said:


> thats what im planning maybe my raspberry wheat, havent made a batch of that in a while.




You trying to poison us Barls ?


----------



## Weizguy (16/9/08)

1. Josh
2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- -
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla ..Aussie Roadkill Ale .. a meaty, blood red mess of a brew. Not for the weak stomached !
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw - Belgian Blonde Ale
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo
16. Muggus - Schwarzbier or Weizenbock... the tough decisions in life!
17. Tony - Belgian Rye Dubbel - 50% Rye, 3787, 1.070
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve - Tonys EKG Bitter
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24. Hewy
25. PoMo
26. MCT
27. Matt n AJ
28. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (at this stage)

Reserves
29. barls
30.


Fatgodzilla said:


> You trying to poison us Barls ?


Maybe not Barls, but I sure am! :lol: 
Weizenbock poisoning, anyone? B) 

I need more Weizenbock practice, although the last one turned out well, it's good to achieve some "task reinforcement".
I hope that this doesn't sway you from doing a weizenbock, Muggus. Great Christmas drinking, IMHO.

Les out


----------



## schooey (16/9/08)

1. Josh
2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- -
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla ..Aussie Roadkill Ale .. a meaty, blood red mess of a brew. Not for the weak stomached !
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu
8. jonw
9. Grantw - Belgian Blonde Ale
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey - Red Wee Heavy, WY1728, 1.076, 7.3%
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo
16. Muggus - Schwarzbier or Weizenbock... the tough decisions in life!
17. Tony - Belgian Rye Dubbel - 50% Rye, 3787, 1.070
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve - Tonys EKG Bitter
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24. Hewy
25. PoMo
26. MCT
27. Matt n AJ
28. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (at this stage)

Reserves
29. barls
30.

Doing a Wee Heavy/Irish Red hybrid thingy not to any style, just something I want to try. Maris with a fair slug of Carared, Cararoma and some malted oats for a bit of extra mouthfeel. Hopped with EKG all the way, and its going down tomorrow


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/9/08)

> 4. Fatgodzilla ..Aussie Roadkill Ale .. a meaty, blood red mess of a brew. Not for the weak stomached !
> 
> 
> 12. Schooey - Red Wee Heavy, WY1728, 1.076, 7.3%
> Doing a Wee Heavy/Irish Red hybrid thingy not to any style, just something I want to try. Maris with a fair slug of Carared, Cararoma and some malted oats for a bit of extra mouthfeel. Hopped with EKG all the way, and its going down tomorrow



Great choice big fella. Something along same lines as mine. Grains the same though adding Vienna malt too. Using PoR for bittering and tossing up on the finishing hops. I want a hop bite / aroma component rather than just a malt component as with Scottish ales. Trying to get mine as red as possible so have a few mini brews planned before the final attempt. 



> Maybe not Barls, but I sure am! Weizenbock poisoning, anyone?



Death by excessive weizenbock !! Let's take the HG Nelson approach .. when too much weizenbock is never enough ! Go Les !


----------



## DiscoStu (16/9/08)

Disaster Strikes on my first attempt for the case swap. 

Everything was going well for my first AG batch which was going my dunkelweizen for the case swap. Mashed in, stable temp for a 90min mash, then I started filling the keggle from the mash tun. Didn't notice the ball valve on the keggle was slightly open. I reckon I lost about 4-5 litres of first runnings :angry: .

The boil went ok but after transferring to the fermentor and no chill over night I only ended up with 20Lt at 1.048 not the 25Lt at 1.052 I was planning. 

Could have topped it up to 23Lt but I reckon I'd have ended up with a beer just on 4% ABV, so I pitched the yeast into 20Lt and will have to have another go in a couple of weeks. 

Guess I'll just have to drink my first attempt :chug:


----------



## barls (16/9/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You trying to poison us Barls ?


only you mate


----------



## PostModern (16/9/08)

I don't know what to brew for the case swap, so I'll leave it to the collective  TELL me what to brew (within reason, no sour mashes, no fancy schmancy random grain bills) and I'll brew it. Will be a bucket o' malt, floating mash, no-chilled brew.

This is a serious challenge. Someone (whoever is in the swap that posts first) name the style, preferably someone who knows me and my brewing at least vaguely, and I'll brew it*.









*I reserve the right to veto anything contrary to my core beer and/or food values.


----------



## Thommo (16/9/08)

Bilo Draught.

Did I win?

EDIT: Southern English Brown, just to keep it serious and back on track


----------



## Tony (16/9/08)

Les im really suprised.......... your brewing a weizenbock!


----------



## Tony (16/9/08)

bugger was going to say Eisbock


----------



## Thommo (16/9/08)

Good idea Tony, I could always edit my post before he checks it.


----------



## Tony (16/9/08)

He did say "serious Challange"

THis is a beer i want to try and brew........ and will one day, but have not yet because of the "serious challenges" involved.

What do you say PM?

Im brewing with 55% rye and 20% wheat, should be fun...... not


----------



## PostModern (16/9/08)

Thommo said:


> Bilo Draught.
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> EDIT: Southern English Brown, just to keep it serious and back on track


Bilo Draught. Kthxbye 

Southern English Brown... hmmm.



Tony said:


> He did say "serious Challange"
> 
> THis is a beer i want to try and brew........ and will one day, but have not yet because of the "serious challenges" involved.
> 
> What do you say PM?



Eisbock would be a challenge indeed. I have a fridgemate and chest freezer, and can do 45L boils... so it's not impossible.

I did say first beer mentioned tho....  But Southern Brown = yawn....

I'll sleep on it


----------



## Tony (16/9/08)

Oooooooo i scared him

Rightio.... Eisbock is a scary oponent.

How about a Christmas beer!

BJCP 21-B


----------



## PostModern (16/9/08)

I don't need to sleep on it. Eisbock it will be. Prepare ye 2008 Xmascaseswapper New South Welshmen. I'm up to the challenge, Tony.


1. Josh
2. DK - McDK's Scottish 80/- - 9C. Scottish Export 80/- -
3. Stuster
4. Fatgodzilla ..Aussie Roadkill Ale .. a meaty, blood red mess of a brew. Not for the weak stomached !
5. nifty
6. monkeybusiness
7. DiscoStu - Dunkelweizen
8. jonw
9. Grantw - Belgian Blonde Ale
10. Cortez The Killer
11. Crozdog
12. Schooey
13. Kabooby
14. Retsamhsam
15. Thommo
16. Muggus - Weizenbock... or Alpha Male Pale Ale (NZPA) if that turns out not so good
17. Tony - Belgian Rye Dubbel - 50% Rye, 3787, 1.070
18. Insight
19. Gulpa
20. Redb
21. Steve - Tonys EKG Bitter, 6kgs Marris Otter, 2kgs Wey Pils, 500gms Light crystal, 500gms BB Wheat, 100gms Cararoma, EKG at 45, 15 & 0, SO4 dry yeast
22. Beer Slayer
23. Homebrewworld
24. Hewy
25. PoMo - Eisbock
26. MCT
27. Matt n AJ
28. Les

Reserves
29. barls
30. MartinS


----------



## Tony (16/9/08)

Oh you've made me smile

I was going to make one soon but my Chest freezer just blew up with some help from the sister in law staying with us that lent the sofa bed cussions up against the compressor ventilation on the side

<_< 

cant wait

Going to go pop my 3787 now and brew the Belgian Rye Dubbel on the weekend

cheers


----------



## kabooby (16/9/08)

Eisbock sounds great :super: 

And to think I was going to mention a "Schwartz Anzac Ale"  

Kabooby


----------



## PostModern (16/9/08)

I'd better get brewing. This beer is going to need some serious lagering between now and Dec. Have munich and vienna on hand. Will suss out how much I have left of noble hops to bitter and use the source for some yeast. You lucky bitches might even get a double decocted eisbock, but at the very least, a single decoction. I am taking a few days off over the school hols, so will reserve one to hire a special Wii game to keep the kids busy


----------



## Tony (16/9/08)

I have found WLP833 CC's really well and is so clean and drinkable early while the beer is fresh

just a thought

I will shut up now before PM hates me forever h34r:


----------



## PostModern (16/9/08)

Dunno anything about WLP lager yeasts. That is the least of my worries. Just thinking, you guys will be cool with 500ml bottles of this, right? I mean, seeing as I'll have to reduce my primary's volume by 25-30%


----------



## Tony (17/9/08)

I cant see a problem with that. 

I dont think it will be a "two schooner" session beer anyway will it mate 

cheers


----------



## Stuster (17/9/08)

Sounds fine to me, PoMo.

Does that also mean that those who put in mid-strength numbers should provide a couple of litres?


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/08)

Stuster said:


> Sounds fine to me, PoMo.
> 
> Does that also mean that those who put in mid-strength numbers should provide a couple of litres?


Woo hoo, Growler swap! Growler swap!

I was a bit concerned about the need for a long-neck of Eisbock, being so strong, and all. Be aware that, if the excise guys turn up, it has recently been posted that freeze-distillation may be illegal. Feign ignorance!

As for you Tony, I only put down the Weizenbock as a tentative selection. We're not locked in yet. I just thought that the NSW case swap guys would like the Weizenbock that I made for the HAG case last December. I refuse to be predictable and reserve the option to change this choice. Besides, I didn't think that anyone would be able to drink an Imperial Berliner Weisse :lol: . I still have about 220 ml of 88% lactic acid in case it's not sour enough for anyone.  

Hmmm, Dampfbier, anyone? I'm making one soon, regardless.


----------



## PostModern (17/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I was a bit concerned about the need for a long-neck of Eisbock, being so strong, and all. Be aware that, if the excise guys turn up, it has recently been posted that freeze-distillation may be illegal. Feign ignorance!



If any fed asks, it's a regular old doppelbock.


----------



## Tony (19/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I refuse to be predictable and reserve the option to change this choice.



:lol: 


Berliner Weisse?

Sounds good!


----------



## Tony (19/9/08)

Forgot to add.......... just cracked the grain for the Belgian Rye Dubbel.

Oh boy....... here we go with the Rye again. I swore black and blue last time mever again but i have a bit more experience and a proven set up to brew with this time.

Cant wait!

Brewing 40 liters of 1.073 BJCP misfit beer!

cheers


----------



## hewy (20/9/08)

Guys, I have a bit of a dilemma...

I have brewed a pale ale, it is currently sitting in the fermenter with not much left to go... my problem is that I don't like pineapple. How is this relevant? Well the beer tastes a lot like pineapple.

My dillema is, do I use this in the case swap assuming other people are not as offended as me when tasting pineapple or do I brew a beer that I myself would love to drink? My Mrs has tasted the beer and says she really likes it. She is a pale ale fan and a pineapple fan...

What do you think guys? I have a few reserve beers I can brew in the next week or so, hefeweizen, bo pils.

It just doesnt seem right to me to put in a beer that I probably would not enjoy drinking myself...

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Tony (20/9/08)

I dont think anyone can make that decision for you

Go with your gut feeling on it

cheers


----------



## hewy (20/9/08)

Tony said:


> I dont think anyone can make that decision for you
> 
> Go with your gut feeling on it
> 
> cheers



Hmm, I think it would be a good summer drinking beer if you like pineapple.

I think I will brew another beer and use it. It just doesn't feel right submitting something that I am not 100% happy with.

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/08)

hewy said:


> Hmm, I think it would be a good summer drinking beer if you like pineapple.
> 
> I think I will brew another beer and use it. It just doesn't feel right submitting something that I am not 100% happy with.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a smart play that you are going to brew another beer, bring along some of your "pineapple" beer to the swap. Never brewed or tasted anything that has a pineapple taste so be in it, so intrigued. You might find someone who will diagnose the problem for you too !


----------



## Weizguy (22/9/08)

hewy said:


> Guys, I have a bit of a dilemma...
> 
> I have brewed a pale ale, it is currently sitting in the fermenter with not much left to go... my problem is that I don't like pineapple. How is this relevant? Well the beer tastes a lot like pineapple.
> 
> ...


I brewed a magnificent pineapple lager a long time ago, in ye days of extract brew.
I used W1214, and managed to ferment warm enough to produce a fine pineapple flavoured lager. I think I still have some bottles of it (brew date 6th May 1999). The fruit has gone now, but so has all the hop flavour and bitterness.

FWIW, best not to share that brew, unless it comes good by swap day (if you feel like sharing at that stage).


----------



## hewy (22/9/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Sounds like a smart play that you are going to brew another beer, bring along some of your "pineapple" beer to the swap. Never brewed or tasted anything that has a pineapple taste so be in it, so intrigued. You might find someone who will diagnose the problem for you too !




There is nothing wrong with it as such... I was just a bit heavy handed on some hops I havent used before. They smelled great going in and fermentation smelled awesome but once fermentation was finished it was pineapple BIG time.

Definitley a beer that pineapple lovers would like but like I said, not a fan.

Anyway I have already started on my plan B...

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/08)

hewy said:


> There is nothing wrong with it as such... I was just a bit heavy handed on some hops I havent used before. They smelled great going in and fermentation smelled awesome but once fermentation was finished it was pineapple BIG time.
> 
> Definitley a beer that pineapple lovers would like but like I said, not a fan.
> 
> ...




What hops? I've found that after several months in the bottle some beers settle down, the "hoppiness" for want of a better term diminishes (or matures ?).

Last case swap I canned a brew that tasted quite ordinary after fermentation finished. Thought it a dud so kegged it rather than bottling, naturally carbed it and put away for 3 months. When finally cracked found it an outstanding brew. Certainly better IMHO than that which I eventually submitted. It to was overhopped but was great last month. Bring some bottles of your pineapple beer on swap day for tasting - always the best part of the day is tasting other guys brews and chatting about beer (along with a BBQ).


----------



## hewy (22/9/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What hops? I've found that after several months in the bottle some beers settle down, the "hoppiness" for want of a better term diminishes (or matures ?).
> 
> Last case swap I canned a brew that tasted quite ordinary after fermentation finished. Thought it a dud so kegged it rather than bottling, naturally carbed it and put away for 3 months. When finally cracked found it an outstanding brew. Certainly better IMHO than that which I eventually submitted. It to was overhopped but was great last month. Bring some bottles of your pineapple beer on swap day for tasting - always the best part of the day is tasting other guys brews and chatting about beer (along with a BBQ).




The hops were galaxy, it was a one hop beer. I have already kegged it and will see how it ages. Might transfer some of it to bottles for the swap day or might even bring the keg, depending on where the swap takes place... 

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Muggus (22/9/08)

hewy said:


> The hops were galaxy, it was a one hop beer. I have already kegged it and will see how it ages. Might transfer some of it to bottles for the swap day or might even bring the keg, depending on where the swap takes place...
> 
> Cheers
> Hewy


This whole pineapple thing has me fascinated! If you're not confident with the quality of that particular brew, you've got plenty of time to make another...but by all means bring it along to the swap...i'm very interested to try it! :icon_cheers: 
I recently got hold of some Galaxy and have been keen to give it a blast in a single hop beer. The possibility of having a "pineapple" type of hop character intrigues me!


----------



## schooey (22/9/08)

I made a NS summer ale for last years HAG Xmas swap and got some feedback of citrus and pineapple flavours, unfortunately I didn't have any left to compare to the feedback. Havent been able to get hold of any NS flowers for a while to brew it again.


----------



## Tony (22/9/08)

I know where there is a 90g pack h34r:


----------



## schooey (22/9/08)

I know where you live... h34r:


----------



## Tony (22/9/08)

but will you make it past the CAP on tap to find some hops?

The Knight Rye-der is pumping out the airlock bubbles. ITs certanly going to be something different thats for sure 

cheers


----------



## Steve (26/9/08)

Barls - you're in at number 21

I cant make it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/9/08)

Steve said:


> Barls - you're in at number 21
> 
> I cant make it.




Sorry to hear that Steve. Best to pull out early and let the fresh reserves into the sway. Our loss with your dropping out but I'm sure the next bloke will be good to. Barls is it !! well you know you'll get a ripper brew from the young Sinbad the sailor !

Just bottled my preliminary effort (32 bottles !! plenty of tasters to make sure the entry is okay). Not to BJCP styles and not the blood red I wanted (carared not as red as I thought) but sort of a altbier/ dunkel (malt profile anyway) with more hoppiness than the styles sit with. Call it an americanised altbier.

Will put another batch similiar (with more carared, possibly some chocolate malt and munich) in later this week as a "just in case" brew.


Have you fermented your entry yet ? If not, get cracking !


----------



## jonw (29/9/08)

I tasted my Flanders brown yesterday. It's been sitting in a bucket for six weeks while the bugs do their thing, but they've still only chewed through six points - I reckon they've still got another 14 to go before I can bottle it and be confident I'm not delivering bombs. Hopefully the warmer whether will spur them into action, otherwise I'll have to enact plan 'B' pretty soon.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## white.grant (29/9/08)

I bottled the blonde yesterday, finished dry at 1008 and the little bit I accidentally spilt into a glass tasted pretty good.

As a swap virgin, how do I identify the bottles, my list number on the lid?, fancy label complete with recipe details and ABV? Both? 

cheers

grant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/9/08)

Grantw said:


> I bottled the blonde yesterday, finished dry at 1008 and the little bit I accidentally spilt into a glass tasted pretty good.
> 
> As a swap virgin, how do I identify the bottles, my list number on the lid?, fancy label complete with recipe details and ABV? Both?
> 
> ...




Put the bottle number only on the lid. When you look down on 28 beers in milk crates its easier to identify your brew, rather than looking for names or little stickers or whatever. Grant, in your case, put a small line under the number nine to differentuate from the number 6. A few blokes whack labels on the bottles (Nifty's dog labels are a family favourite with my kids so I can't reuse those bottles !) and I think one day I will too go down the label road (but we all know I won't). 

Put details of your beer into the "Articles" thread above and if you particularly like your brew, whack it into the Recipes section.

Looking forward to the beers on offer - come on Xmas !


----------



## white.grant (29/9/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Looking forward to the beers on offer - come on Xmas !



Mmm, me too. Thanks FG.

cheers

grant


----------



## Tony (6/10/08)

Just racked the Knight Rye-der

Tasted nice and spicy.....big rye flavour. Smooth and creamy mouth feel with a dry finnish. Some funky Belgian character. Nice copper colour, mild and smooth malt flavours.............. should be a good beer.

Not really a Belgian Dubbel.......... doesnt have the dark flavours, not rally a roggen... too strong and belgian yeast......... It was never going to be a style beer. It will be what it is!

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/10/08)

Tony said:


> Just racked the Knight Rye-der ..
> 
> It was never going to be a style beer. It will be what it is!
> 
> cheers



Just like you, Tony, not to style, an individualist !  

Only ever had one rye beer (I can remember) and it was very good. I'm looking forward to yours and them maybe having a crack at one myself.


As the self appointed beer nazi for this swap , has everyone got their entry bottled yet (or at least lagering away if applicable ). If not, extract the proverbial digit and get to it !


----------



## Muggus (7/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> As the self appointed beer nazi for this swap , has everyone got their entry bottled yet (or at least lagering away if applicable ). If not, extract the proverbial digit and get to it !


Was a bit tardy this time around, but put my weizenbock on Saturday.
Fermenting away nicely with the help of some newly aqquired WLP 300.
Originally planned to make it into a HUGE beer of 9%+, instead I beld back on the malt...not to mention a shit efficiency on the mash...and its set to get to 6-7% instead. 
I'm enough happy with it though!  


Will make a backup beer this weekend, just in case...


----------



## Stuster (7/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> As the self appointed beer nazi for this swap , has everyone got their entry bottled yet (or at least lagering away if applicable ). If not, extract the proverbial digit and get to it !



Ummm. :unsure: 

Well, I've changed the beer I'm brewing to a bitter. And they're best fresh anyway. h34r:


----------



## kabooby (7/10/08)

Got my yeast in a 3l starter atm. Wort is in 2 cubes waiting to go. Should be ready to pitch in the next few days.

I was glad to finally get rid of all that mouldy grain and stale hops 

Kabooby


----------



## barls (7/10/08)

got the first batch sitting in the fermentor now with the second going down in a week or so.


----------



## Tony (7/10/08)

kabooby said:


> I was glad to finally get rid of all that mouldy grain and stale hops



First to bite  :lol: 

Mine went from 1.068 to 1.012. 7.4% abv.

Just tasted it from secondary and its tasting bloody great. Spicy rye, belgian yeast, some spicy hops. Oily slick taxture in the mouth but dry finnish.

Cant wait till its carbed, cool and aged a bit. 

Y.U.M.


----------



## Weizguy (7/10/08)

I was thinkin' that people may not want a weizenbock for Christmas and that a quencher like an American amber ale might hit the spot.

If not keen, I can start the Weizenbock (recipe from BYO magazine - for those who ever wondered if these recipes are any good) next weekend. If I need a good "style" recipe, I'm confident to use the magazine for a few pointers.

I can offer the option of an American wheat ale or an American blonde ale. Or a Dampfbier. Was savin' the blonde for the HAG swap if that's acceptable. You guys have first call, though. You call it. B) I can't offer the Witbier, unless I brew another batch. requests?

The abovementioned are some of the styles that I've come to sample via case swaps, and enjoyed, and then brewed. I've made successful beers and shared them with case swappers. Don't mention the war  ... I've brewed a few dogs too, as PoMo could tell you, but the average overall has been spectacular. </testify>

I have found the case swaps to be a positive influence on my brewing, and my yeast bank.


----------



## Weizguy (7/10/08)

kabooby said:


> Got my yeast in a 3l starter atm. Wort is in 2 cubes waiting to go. Should be ready to pitch in the next few days.
> 
> I was glad to finally get rid of all that mouldy grain and stale hops
> 
> Kabooby


<fishhook bite> Is that a wort for a lambic I see before me? <reeled in>

I think I have found a wort that has been through the flood, and may have been submerged for a short time. Fit for human consumption? Questionable, but fair game for a case swap, eh?

Awaiting your feedback re the potential lambic. If we're lucky, there may be some St. Anthony's Fire (ergotism) from some mouldy rye that had started to turn purple and fuzzy. Apparently, it's nasty.


----------



## kabooby (8/10/08)

I was just being a bit cheeky  

But you have given me a great idea

Kabooby :super:


----------



## Stuster (8/10/08)

They all sound tasty, Les, even at this time of the morning  but the Dampfbier would be the most interesting for me.

So, no change from last time then, kabooby. h34r: :lol:


----------



## monkeybusiness (8/10/08)

Dammit time gets away quickly.

Was thinking of going the easy drinking beer for summer like maybe a pilsener or an australian lager (POR all the way). My yeast starter has been a bit sluggish to fire up (old yeast) so I'm a bit behind the 8 ball. Hmmm, I will need to have a back up plan in case said brews aren't ready in time. Backup.... maybe an old ale or a porter....

Have we decided on a case swap date yet? December would be good (I need more time!)

All this and a baby due in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Stuster (8/10/08)

Well, how about making the swap date Saturday 6th December? Anybody got anything against that?

FGZ suggested a park but I'm not sure about laying out hundreds of bottles by the swings.  My apartment may just be too small. Anybody able and willing to host this time around?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Well, how about making the swap date Saturday 6th December? Anybody got anything against that?
> 
> FGZ suggested a park but I'm not sure about laying out hundreds of bottles by the swings.  My apartment may just be too small. Anybody able and willing to host this time around?



Date fine by me. I thought a park setting good if we decide to add a BBQ to the agenda and cos some of you have to bring families (I'll probably get a few drunks from Wollongong & beyond !). I can recommend several good places IN THE ILLAWARRA but that's probably a bit hard for Tony & fellow HAGS. I thought maybe some of you Sydneysiders could recommend somewhere with a large pavilion and a carpark very close by that we can takeover for the day. San Souci has some on the bay - anywhere on the Parramatta River / George's River worth while going too ? Think men, think !

(I also thought that cos Gavin's not in the swap and we can't use his place .. though maybe we should ask him .. niceley like !)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/10/08)

Just proved my own point about brewing early to ensure a good brew. After brew # 1 I had 32 bottles. Tasted a second bottle today and this beer is clearly 3rd class. No expert but I reckon it has a "high alcohol" - excessive fusel type taste. It's the sort of thing I've tasted in belgiums but clearly not a favourite in a APA style brew. Its not ridiculously bad - it is drinkable - but not good enough. Lucky the town drunks who take all my excess beers - 30 bottles coming their way tonight. They have no idea about what I tell them is wrong with the beer - they love it cos its free and they know I won't poison them.

Have put down a strong APA style (OG 1.060+) (best efficiency ever I got - don't really know why, just acccept what happened) which is rocketing away on a US 05 yeast cake. I'm hoping similiar doesn't happen (fermenting at too high a temperature the likely cause). 

Putting down a dunkelweisen next as my emergency fallback. Love those dunkelweizens, now .. how do I brew one ????????


----------



## Stuster (12/10/08)

Good to know you're saving our heads from fusels, FGZ. :icon_cheers: 

I flip-flopped back to a Saison which was made yesterday and should be starting to bubble away as I type. I'm using the 3711 yeast which should be a bit quicker than the standard saison yeast to finish so will know in a couple of weeks if mine's a tipper too.


----------



## Tony (12/10/08)

Mine is done...... waiting for time to bottle. Will get to that through the week.

It has a huge Rye character, as it should, and the spicy yeast character compliments it well. 

The oily texture of the beer is slowing down the clearing rate but it will get there.

Cant wait to see what people think.

As for the date...... im free as far as i can see....... Who's turn to run down from the hunter this time?

cheers


----------



## Muggus (13/10/08)

Stuster said:


> I flip-flopped back to a Saison which was made yesterday and should be starting to bubble away as I type. I'm using the 3711 yeast which should be a bit quicker than the standard saison yeast to finish so will know in a couple of weeks if mine's a tipper too.


Yummm SAISON! :icon_drool2: 
I developed a taste for the stuff over the weekend after trying Saison Dupont Biologique and Saison Dupont Vieille Provision in a session. Awesome stuff and would love to try some more... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (14/10/08)

Only one word for it..... sorry to those easily offended

****!

Just went and poured a bit from my beer to see if it was clear enough to bottle.

It tasted a bit sour so i cracked the lid and it has the nasty white scum on top and smells like solvent

Sorry folks im out............ no brewing another........... no more case swaps for me.

Lets see if i can stuff the HAG one too. If i do i will scream.

my spot is now open

cheers


----------



## white.grant (14/10/08)

Bugger, Tony, I was looking forward to trying one of your beers. 

Have a pause before you abort though, there's still plenty of time  

cheers

grant 

edit punctuation


----------



## kabooby (14/10/08)

That's a shame Tony  

Pitched the yeast on mine yesterday afternoon and it was off and running this morning.

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (14/10/08)

Not good, Tony. Any idea what's caused it?


----------



## floppinab (14/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> (I also thought that cos Gavin's not in the swap and we can't use his place .. though maybe we should ask him .. niceley like !)



Stayed out of this one Ian coz I look being away most of January (currently Syd - Adl - Mel - Tas - Mel - Syd in 4 weeks!!!!), didn't really want to have all these lovlies hanging around for a month before I got to them.

However that might not preclude me hosting the swap, particularly given I haven't hosted any ISB stuff this year, being the slacker that I am. I'll check with the minister, stay tuned.


----------



## schooey (14/10/08)

Dude... I hope you get on top of whatever this is soon, just for your sake alone. As for your earlier comment, I should be home if the date is going to be the 6th, I'm happy to make the run down with the HAG contingent and be the HAG rep this time round.


----------



## PostModern (14/10/08)

I echo my pool buddy schooey's sentiments that you can find and fix your infection issue, Tony, tho I may be a bit more selfish than him. I was awaiting your beer with eager anticipation.

I still haven't brewed my eisbock, so unless I pull my finger out and get something down soon, it might be a Summer Ale from me instead of the challenge beer. With Tony out now, I suppose... gah, I suppose I made a promise to the case brothers, so it will probably be an eisbock for January conumption.


----------



## hewy (15/10/08)

Bummer... was looking forward to trying your rye Tony. Hopefully you can find the source of the infection...



My second attempt is currently in the fermenter.... glad I rigged up a blow off tube - the yeast has gone bezerk. Hopefully should have a nice easy drinking hefe for you all.



Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

So I guess loftboy is next in line. You ready to step in, loftboy?


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

Wont be brewing another. Im so bloody disheartened.

I think i have some sort of wild yeast in the air in my garage because the same thing grows on the jug sitting on the fridge that i spurt the first hot squirt from the tap into each arvo.

Sorry folks, im definatly out.

The malt half dozen beers i have made have been fantastic! Noy this.

About $80 worth of beer to the drain tonight.

cheers


----------



## Muggus (15/10/08)

Tony said:


> Wont be brewing another. Im so bloody disheartened.
> 
> I think i have some sort of wild yeast in the air in my garage because the same thing grows on the jug sitting on the fridge that i spurt the first hot squirt from the tap into each arvo.
> 
> ...


What a bloody shame! Sorry to hear about that Tony.
Sounded like a really promising beer too!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/10/08)

Muggus said:


> What a bloody shame! Sorry to hear about that Tony. Sounded like a really promising beer too!



Too right Muggus. Yes, not gunna piss in your pocket Tony, but I reckon I speak for all when I say the case swap is the worse for not having you there. Sort this thing out cos I refuse to have future swaps without you  I'm sure your frustration knows no bounds .. your brewing brethren here on AHB do genuinely feel for you. 

That said, Loftboy .. please tell us your ready to take up the challenge !


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

Just went and tasted it........ a fair bit of it to really get the taste and it tastes fine to be honest. Its a bloody good beer!

But its got this funny white layer on top and smells like paint and petrol from the top.

I cant detect any of this smell in the beer from the tap? Its clean!

God i wish i had a few of the 7000 beer judges in the valley on hand to get a second opinion.

Ohhhhh i dont know what to do with it.

Do i spend hours bottling infected beer or tip it?

Might bottle and see what happens. I will remain out of the swap though.

cheers


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

Bottle it, Tony. Then if it tastes fine to you in a few weeks' time, you might still be able to take part if (when) somebody else drops out.


----------



## white.grant (15/10/08)

+1 for bottling it.

At the end of the day, if it tastes good, what's the problem? You just may have invented a new yeast.

cheers

grant


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

Well it is a funky beer with 50% rye and a belgian yeast....... but it tastes so smooth.

RIghtio... bottling tonight.

I hate bottling <_< 

cheers


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

Any chance you could post up a picture of what it looks like?


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

Glad you asked mate...... i was going to anyway.

No way im givving this to others to drink. Did some more tasting and it is infected. Its there just not as prominent as in a "simpler" beer. 

God it would have been good too.

What im really really pissed off about is that i forgot to keep a bit of the 3787 from the pack pre pitching. Im going to make a starter with some i kept from primary and see if it does the same.

One thing that did happen is the yeast, being 3787 managed to climb out the airlock of a 70 liter fermenter with only 40 liters (half full) in it. Some that was sitting in the airlock before i found it that night could have made its way back in. It flooded the top of the lid and i had to remove it and hose it all off. Something obviosly got in then. I have been anal with everything latly and all beers have been great. Thats the only thing that was different with this one.

:angry: :angry: :angry: 

Here are some pictures. I just bottlesd off a dozen bottles for future analasys and will ditch the rest.

Its a white film like a skin on the surface and there is a very cloudy "bloom" in the beer. The headspace over the beer smells like solvent, or wet paint. like a funky hot alcohol smell. The beer tastes almost normal but experience says the taste comes later. Its not unplesent, but it masks the malt and hops and has a kind of slick sweet, solventy taste thats kind of hidden under the beer and apears more in after taste.

any help as to what it is would be appreciated. 

Just had a thought........ going to re-check my chiller for leaks. Thats what this was last time.


----------



## schooey (15/10/08)

Not sure if this is any help or even related, but once I brewed a 50L batch of a Summer Ale, and the starter I had planned wasn't ready so I put the boiled wort in the sanitised fermenter with an airlock in my fermenter fridge unpitched. When I got home a week later to pitch it, it look just like that, same film on top and all and smelt exactly as you described. I didn't taste it, I just tipped it. I figured it had picked up a wild infection. 

Like I said, maybe the same, maybe not, but it looks _*exactly* _the same

Edit: I still reckon you are best bottling it to suck it and see if it tastes ok, I was really looking forward to having a crack at the _Knight Rye-der_


----------



## redbeard (15/10/08)

Tony I think you should concentrate on lambic style lemonades rather than give up  

So you get a pass till the next Xmas in July case 

cheers


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

There are a dozen bottles mate.

I will donate a couple fo your group of apprentice judges to see what you can find in a month or so when its carbed

Not going to bottle more......... 

To quote the Goose while chasing the night rider in mad max.......... were 100% snaffooed!

If i sent a lambic to a comp it would come back on the score sheet as "infected"


----------



## Zwickel (15/10/08)

Tony, that seems to be a "Kahmhefe" sorry the only translation I could find is "film-forming-yeast"

its a kind of wild yeast

that mostly happens when there is too much room in the fermenter. Kahmhefe needs oxygen to grow. Also it can happen when it takes too much time until fermentation starts.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

Thanks Zwickel.... that does help and exlains a bit. Wild airbourn yeasties. 

Bastards

sorry for the :icon_offtopic: folks

back to the swap


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

Another possibility is lactobacillus. Sounds like it to me with a solvent smell and that skin on it. This is what somebody posted about that on the greenboard. From here, post 30. 



> Here is a pretty good picture of a Lacto or Pedio infection. Started out as a white film. Let it go at room temp and it got really interesting. Very powerful Solvent aroma (burned eyes and nose). Like fingernail polish (not the remover). Couldn't get past that to detect diacetyl or lactic acid.
> 
> I had a mild pedio infection for many years before I got it worked out. Slight sourness, diacetyl and super attenuation are what you can expect (from pedio). Keep it cold and consume quickly to minimize effects. Bomb everything to get rid of it.



As you say, it's probably something to do with the airlock, removing the lid, or washing it. Unlucky but hopefully doesn't mean that future batches will be infected.


----------



## Muggus (15/10/08)

I've seen that film form over the top of the 'dregs' of a few bottled brews in my time that i'd forgotten to clean out.
I recall almost passing out from the fumes that came off the stuff!

Bit scary that its happened to a big healthy brew like that though...enough to make me a bit paranoid...i've already had one case of Brett infection recently :blink: !


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

Muggus said:


> i've already had one case of Brett infection recently :blink: !



Yum. :icon_drool2:


----------



## white.grant (15/10/08)

You could try a trip to the BOM and check the weather archive for the last couple of weeks and the period around when you last battled this infection and see if there's any potential correlations with your previous outbreaks -- I'm thinking prevailing wind, temperature humidity etc. (From my memory I thought it was around the change of season form autumn to winter and now spring when you last had problems). Perhaps there's something downwind of you that's causing the bloom? Any cropping or fertilising happening nearby? Tillage stirs up a lot of stuff that floats and drifts and settles near sugar... I think getting through winter with no problems might be clue.

cheers

grant


----------



## schooey (15/10/08)

Grantw said:


> Perhaps there's something downwind of you that's causing the bloom?



Perhaps it's all the blooming houses springing out of the ground at Aberglasslyn... With the FHOG doubling to $14 large, it's only gonna get worse...


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Yum. :icon_drool2:



<_< 

Stuster........... that quote you posted is it! Nail pollish! Thats the smell. and its strong.... like from the bottle.

Must have been the lid with the mess out the airlock. a nother brew..... an american brown (why couldnt that have got it instead <_< ) sat in the fermenter in the exact same spot..... beside this while fermenting for 3 weeks and is fine. tastes good too  

great point on the weather too. That has me thinking too but with the mess out the airlock ect...... im going to call it that for now. If i start getting this every brew again.......... im going back to cartons of tooheys new! 

GrantW......... i hope your wrong! god i hope your wrong!

I have a sheep shagger fermenting in a fridge and a Red ale fermenting out in the garage. Will be interesting to see what happens to them.

I have had the garage well sealed up to keep both the kids and the warm air out for the last month

god knows


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

Tony said:


> If i start getting this every brew again.......... im going back to cartons of tooheys new!











Surely it's not as bad as all that, Tony.


----------



## Weizguy (16/10/08)

Tony, that looks like something that springs up here when I leave the brew too long in the fermentor, and it smells like vinegar (and then acetone when it gets toooo warm/ sits toooo long). Pretty sure it's acetobacter, and it's OK if you bottle from under the white film. Just don't mix the film in, and rack to another vessel as a bottling bucket. Be sure to leave *all* the filth behind. It will stick to the walls as the vessel empties.

Clean the vessel well and the infection will not recur.

This also happens when I leave the vessel open too long, instead off closing it when primary is over.

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Tony (16/10/08)

Yeah it has happened to me before and always a few days after racking the beer to secondary to clear. I never open ferment. It has sat for a week clearing out. THe oily texture of the beer wit hall the rye was slowing this down so i racked it. The american brown brewed at the same time as this sat for 3 weeks before i got to it but it sat in primary and i simply racked and bottled the same night.

maybe there is a lesson in that for me hey.

thanks mate


----------



## jonw (16/10/08)

Tony said:


> im going back to cartons of tooheys new!



Oh, I get it... you _like_ nail polish!

Seriously though - sorry to hear about the infection Tony. I hope you get it sorted. I've been trying to minimise the amount of handling each batch goes through. I now let it sit in primary till itw done, chill it, and then transfer straight to keg.

That's the only bad thing about case swaps - bottling.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Josh (16/10/08)

That's a bugger Tony. I hope you can find the source of the problem.

In better news, my trial run of a witbier is fermenting nicely. Just wanted to test out my process at the new place and try out the recipe. The hydrometer tastes really zesty and refreshing which is what I wanted. The swap batch will have more coriander flavour cos I now have my mortar and pestle which wasn't here for the test run.


----------



## PostModern (20/10/08)

Dammit. I won't have enough time to get an Eisbock out for Xmas. Maybe next year. For this swap I'll put in a Summer Ale PoMo style, fermented with Denny's Favourite 50.


----------



## Weizguy (20/10/08)

I'm brewing the Dampfbier today.

The other one went errm,...missing. Actually, it was a no-chill related incident that I prefer to not talk about right now, and just learn from.


----------



## Tony (21/10/08)

I have a red ale fermented..... based on Ducatiboystu's Red Ale. Lots of carared and caraaroma.

Not to any style....... a bit more bitterness than it should have. I dont like overly malty sweet beers.

Hopped all the way with Galaxy. Fermented with 1272 American 2.

If it ends up in the bottle without nailpollish and there is still a spot available i will put my name back down.

fingers crossed.

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/10/08)

Tony said:


> I have a red ale fermented..... based on Ducatiboystu's Red Ale. Lots of carared and caraaroma...
> If it ends up in the bottle without nailpollish and there is still a spot available i will put my name back down.



Has anyone heard from Loftboy about taking the vacant spot. Under the rules, he's in and Tony is out. If anyone knows him can they ring him and ask ?

That said Tony, ya gotta bottle the brew cos you never knows what happens ! The way I'm brewing (a few ordinary efforts in a row :icon_vomit: ) you might need to take MY spot yet :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (21/10/08)

Tony said:


> I have a red ale fermented..... based on Ducatiboystu's Red Ale. Lots of carared and caraaroma.
> 
> Not to any style....... a bit more bitterness than it should have. I dont like overly malty sweet beers.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a tasty brew Tony. 

The way our swaps go you should definitely bottle it cos you're likely to get a call up in the last 2 days if not before.


----------



## Muggus (21/10/08)

Bottling my Weizenbock as we speak...or type...well not exactly as I type, my fermenter is over the other side of the house...but you get the picture.

Tastes pretty decent, not overly banana-ry or phenolic. Finished on 1.014, at 6.6%, so it's got a bit of body which i'm quite happy with... though the colour and OG were way lower than expected!


----------



## Tony (21/10/08)

just racked it and it looks good. Its RED! 

Tastes and smells good too. Will let it settle for 48 hrs and bottle to try and avoid any problems.

If a spot comes up i guess you will get to taste it!

cheers


----------



## white.grant (21/10/08)

Muggus said:


> Bottling my Weizenbock as we speak...or type...well not exactly as I type, my fermenter is over the other side of the house...but you get the picture.
> 
> Tastes pretty decent, not overly banana-ry or phenolic. Finished on 1.014, at 6.6%, so it's got a bit of body which i'm quite happy with... though the colour and OG were way lower than expected!




Snap Muggus :icon_cheers: . It must have been weizenbock bottling night tonight! 

I've just finished cleaning out the filthiest fermenter ever after nearly a month action and a pretty spectacular blow out. I thought it would never end.... This beer's a monster at 7.8% -- biggest beer I've brewed so far!

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (22/10/08)

Grantw said:


> Snap Muggus :icon_cheers: . It must have been weizenbock bottling night tonight!
> 
> I've just finished cleaning out the filthiest fermenter ever after nearly a month action and a pretty spectacular blow out. I thought it would never end.... This beer's a monster at 7.8% -- biggest beer I've brewed so far!
> 
> ...


Nice! 2 weizenbocks in the one swap! Crazy times!

I have a feeling mine may need a bit of maturing, its very 'yeasty' at this point in time. 
I'll brew a backup beer just-in-case.


----------



## white.grant (22/10/08)

Muggus said:


> Nice! 2 weizenbocks in the one swap! Crazy times!



My bad. My weizenbock isn't for the swap, I've brewed a Belgian Blonde. Was just bottling the w'bock last night.

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (22/10/08)

Grantw said:


> My bad. My weizenbock isn't for the swap, I've brewed a Belgian Blonde. Was just bottling the w'bock last night.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant


Ahhh ah well! 

I was kind looking forward to trying another weizenbock!


----------



## barls (24/10/08)

im having fun the first batch has picked up the raspberry flavour but not the colour, we will see how i go with the second batch which is almost ready to be racked in to the secondary.


----------



## schooey (24/10/08)

I bottled mine today, it's big and red and beee-autiful! I was trying to grab some of the things I liked from the Redoak wee heavy and cross that with a few characteristics I have liked from a few Irish reds, particularly Head's Irish red from last years HAG Xmas swap, and at this stage I'm half confident I achieved what I set out to do. So here's hoping the rest of you like it...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Well, how about making the swap date Saturday 6th December? Anybody got anything against that?



Is this date gonna be locked in? Gotta plan this months busy brewing schedule ... actually the brewing part is easy ... it's the fermenting and bottling time that's the killer

I've smacked some American Ale II this morning - thinking about an AIPA, but will build up the yeast with a nice light APA first

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (28/10/08)

I guess nobody's said no to that date so let's lock it in. Swap to be held on the 6th December at 11am?


----------



## barls (28/10/08)

barls said:


> im having fun the first batch has picked up the raspberry flavour but not the colour, we will see how i go with the second batch which is almost ready to be racked in to the secondary.


spoke way too early just getting a pink tinge now but i think ill still go with the second batch.
as for the date should be good as far as i know


----------



## white.grant (28/10/08)

The 6th is firm in my calender. Can't wait.

cheers

grant


----------



## Weizguy (28/10/08)

I have no-chilled (mock horror!)  my Dampfbier, but need a little more time before the ferment fridge is available. It should finish in less than a week at 21C, so that should be OK.

We are the world leaders in no-chill, here in Oz. The US experts (in everything else) at the ANHC were still very much out of the loop.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I have no-chilled (mock horror!)  my Dampfbier, but need a little more time before the ferment fridge is available. It should finish in less than a week at 21C, so that should be OK.
> 
> We are the world leaders in no-chill, here in Oz. The US experts (in everything else) at the ANHC were still very much out of the loop.



Had the briefest of chats to Palmer about no chill at ANHC and read a bit of from his book on chilling wort and cold break, which is why he said he'd be against no chill. He said he's do a bit more thinking and talking to his guys on the matter. We'll see whar happens. 

6 December, 11.00am ............ where ?


----------



## jonw (28/10/08)

I sampled my flanders brown the other day - I had hoped to put this beer into the swap, but after nearly three months in secondary, the brett has still only chewed through ten gravity points, and I think it has another ten to go. Looks like it won't be ready to bottle until the new year. Tastes pretty good though.

I'll be pitching my summer ale tonight. I hope it's good fresh.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## floppinab (28/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> ....... where ?



Well the minister has firmly said NO! and she's probably right, we've got a bit to do in the leadup to Xmas this year. Sorry guys, a pity, was quite keen to catch up with you all.


----------



## Josh (29/10/08)

My backyard is available but I don't wanna take the glory from anyone else. 

The new place is a more geographically central Guildford. Anyone else who wants to put their hand up, go for it. Just saying it's there. We have barbies if you want to have a feed.


----------



## kabooby (29/10/08)

My Belgian Strong Ale has finished fermenting and is currently carbing up in kegs. If all goes to plan it should be sediment free, clear and nicely carbed ready for drinking on swap day.

Kabooby


----------



## Insight (29/10/08)

I'm brewing an English style Summer Ale for the swap right now. I remember drinking a few of these in the UK and thinking "if only they had more hop character". Hope everyone likes EKG and Saaz


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/10/08)

Josh said:


> My backyard is available but I don't wanna take the glory from anyone else.
> 
> The new place is a more geographically central Guildford. Anyone else who wants to put their hand up, go for it. Just saying it's there. We have barbies if you want to have a feed.




If you guys don't want to swap in a park, I'm more than happy with Guildford (wherever the F*&K that is  ). Your hospitality last time Josh was very welcoming and I'd happily go to your new digs. And yes, a BBQ would be good - sausages with a few sips of beer is a real treat and provide sustainance for us how have ventured from afar and still face a long drive home ... B)


----------



## Katherine (29/10/08)

> If you guys don't want to swap in a park, I'm more than happy with Guildford (wherever the F*&K that is  ). Your hospitality last time Josh was very welcoming and I'd happily go to your new digs. And yes, a BBQ would be good - sausages with a few sips of beer is a real treat and provide sustainance for us how have ventured from afar and still face a long drive home ... B)



you have a very long drive.... but what a beautiful place you live... If I was still in NSW I would vote to have at your place...


----------



## MCT (29/10/08)

My first attempt at an IPA is bottled and ready to go. Only bottled a week ago and it's carbed up already :unsure: . Hope it's done as it finished a little high.
Not quite as bitter as I'd hoped as it did finish a little high, but I think it'll be OK.
I called it the Carbhajan Singh as you'll either love it or hate it I reckon.
Bring on the swap!

edit: Maybe I should call it Gautam Gambeer after that century


----------



## Tony (31/10/08)

Just cracked a red ale............. its awsome.

Malty then bitter, quite quenching actually.

Low hops (or is it the 150g of saaz boiling behind me spoiling my palate) but fresh and crisp. Clear, clean.

very happy. One of the best ive brewed in a while. Its got body, character and substance but remains crisp and quenching at the same time.

Now........ only one problem........... well not really. I wont have any problem drinking it 

cheers


----------



## Muggus (31/10/08)

Tony said:


> Just cracked a red ale............. its awsome.
> 
> Malty then bitter, quite quenching actually.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're back in the game mate! 
Certainly sounds like one tasty beverage from the rap you've given it!

Was quite worried for a bit back there with all of your infections and whatnot.


----------



## Tony (31/10/08)

Well the thing that pissed me off mate was that the belgian rye was the 1st infected beer i have had in ages............. hundreds of liters of great beer...... try to make something special for others and what do i get........... shot in the guts and left to die slowly in a shell hole......... well not that bad. Those poor bastards had it a lot worse than i will ever have it. The diggers are my insperatrion in life!

Life is cruel, but worth fighting for!

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (31/10/08)

Tony said:


> Well the thing that pissed me off mate was that the belgian rye was the 1st infected beer i have had in ages............. hundreds of liters of great beer...... try to make something special for others and what do i get........... shot in the guts and left to die slowly in a shell hole......... well not that bad. Those poor bastards had it a lot worse than i will ever have it. The diggers are my insperatrion in life!
> 
> Life is cruel, but worth fighting for!
> 
> cheers


Tony, R U getting p!ssed and sentimental?

I plan to brew and bottle the Dampfbier in the next 3 weeks. Looks like the Alt gets another week in the fridge.
Better be good!


----------



## Tony (31/10/08)

yep....... pissed anyway. Its friday night, im home alone, brewing and why not!

you should be happy........... think of the spelling to correct 

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/11/08)

Katie said:


> you have a very long drive.... but what a beautiful place you live... If I was still in NSW I would vote to have at your place...




Thanks KT - get a case swap to come to me ..no bloody chance. I can't even motivate a couple of the Wollongong brewers to go to Jervis Bay for a brew and and an overnight stay. Always room in the shack here for any brewer looking for a seaside holiday and beer on tap !

So, no other offers - what say Josh's place at Guildford. Stu .. any alternatives at this stage ??


----------



## Stuster (1/11/08)

Sounds good to me, Josh. :super: 

Shall we give it another couple of days and see if anybody else puts there hand up, then lock it in?

My saison is in secondary ( :huh: ) and I'll be bottling it next weekend. Tasted good on transfer. Not quite as fruity as I'd like yet, but we'll see how it is in a couple of days. Maybe I'll even dry hop it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (2/11/08)

my place is an option as well, might have to do a bit of sucking up to the other half though. ill be bottling sometime in the near future. might do both batches.


----------



## barls (5/11/08)

in denistone east near ryde


----------



## white.grant (5/11/08)

barls said:


> in denistone east near ryde




Is that after sucking?

edit sorry, sucking up?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/11/08)

barls said:


> in denistone east near ryde




I'm happy with Barls offer if only on the grounds that its a new venue (and he's a fair sort of chappy too :icon_cheers: ). 

Stuster, sorry to put the pressure on you, but as the godfather of the NSW case swap, you get final say. Using your knowledge of Sydney and with a rough idea of where all us swappers are coming from. do we go to Denistone East or Guildford.


----------



## Stuster (6/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Stuster, sorry to put the pressure on you, but as the godfather of the NSW case swap, you get final say.



:lol: 

I think Denistone East shouldn't really be harder to get to than Guildford.

Actually, I vote it's Josh's call. He started the thread and held the swap last time. So Josh, what do you think? Your place or barls?


----------



## Josh (6/11/08)

Stuster said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think Denistone East shouldn't really be harder to get to than Guildford.
> 
> Actually, I vote it's Josh's call. He started the thread and held the swap last time. So Josh, what do you think? Your place or barls?


Barls' sounds good to me. I only offered the backyard cos noone had put their hand up yet.

6th December as has been mentioned previously is good for me, apart from the fact that I'll be feeling decidedly second rate after the work xmas party on the Friday night. But that's to be expected at that time of year.


----------



## Stuster (6/11/08)

Ok. Place fixed as Barls' place, Denistone East. I'll put that in the wiki now.

For all those who've put up no info yet, I'm hoping you're just keeping it secret. One month today so time is getting shorter.


----------



## Muggus (6/11/08)

Stuster said:


> Ok. Place fixed as Barls' place, Denistone East. I'll put that in the wiki now.
> 
> For all those who've put up no info yet, I'm hoping you're just keeping it secret. One month today so time is getting shorter.


Beauty...up in my neck of the woods! B) 

Sounds good, biggup to Barls for volunteering!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/11/08)

Stuster said:


> One month today so time is getting shorter.




Stuster .. taken my job as the self appointed beer nazi !!

Barls sounds good. Now, if only I can brew something worthy of entry .. discovered my problem has been water ! Or more correctly, what the local shire has added to my water. We are still pretty much in drought down here, so our tap water is poor quality and needs heaps of chemicals to treat it. Whatever they have added hates home brew. I have tipped my last FIVE brews out - each tastes like a slight medicinal flavour (but not the full bandaids - I know what they taste like). The flavour worsens with time. I've just done an experimental brew with rain water - no problems !! For the record, it's worse with malty (less hoppy) beers - and of course I made FOUR malty styles (scottish ales, irish red ales and porter). I also made a K & K for a mate which is undrinkable. 

So I'm back in the brewing game.


----------



## Stuster (6/11/08)

FGZ, sounds like they're adding chloramines. They aren't lost by boiling or leaving the water out as you can do with other chloride additives. The best way to get rid of them is to add some campden tablets. The LHBS should have some, or should know where to get it. Put it in the water and leave it overnight before using it.

Or it might be an infection. I've recently had one with that band-aid taste I loathe. Not too strong, but I know it's an infection. Time to dump that batch. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/11/08)

Stuster said:


> FGZ, sounds like they're adding chloramines. They aren't lost by boiling or leaving the water out as you can do with other chloride additives. The best way to get rid of them is to add some campden tablets. The LHBS should have some, or should know where to get it. Put it in the water and leave it overnight before using it.
> 
> Or it might be an infection. I've recently had one with that band-aid taste I loathe. Not too strong, but I know it's an infection. Time to dump that batch. :icon_vomit:



Yes, fairly certain it's the cloramines and not just chlorine / chloride. Read about the campden tablet trick after reading Palmer (all fired up after ANHC ! and actually buying the book rather than trying to digest the on line version) and reading the Jim's Kit site in UK. Decided to only use rainwater tank from now on as want to make APAs and this water should suit. Happy its not an infection as used different fermenters and different cleaning / sterilising regimes. The taste isn't REAL bad (nor that revolting bandaid results that I've been way too friendly with) - it's just obviously not right. I'll bring a bottle to Barls for a quick BJCP session.

Denistone East sounds very exotic - the cultural capital of the Ryde area I'm told. I'll bring the kangaroo meat sausages to the bbq to have with the cucumber sandwiches.


----------



## Stuster (6/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Denistone East sounds very exotic - the cultural capital of the Ryde area I'm told. I'll bring the kangaroo meat sausages to the bbq to have with the cucumber sandwiches.



And the home of the Granny Smith apple apparently.


----------



## barls (6/11/08)

id like to put forward that it swmbo was the one we should thank as she iss the one being kind to let us having it here


----------



## Tony (6/11/08)

I dont see brewing or beer mentioned here?

cheers


----------



## barls (6/11/08)

but not having the second last one there isnt mcuh brewing happening.


----------



## Tony (6/11/08)

Hey better that than the last one!

That would be bad!

cheers


----------



## crozdog (7/11/08)

Stuster said:


> For all those who've put up no info yet, I'm hoping you're just keeping it secret. One month today so time is getting shorter.


Keeping a low profile so FGZ doesn't jump on me - I know how big he is! B)


----------



## barls (7/11/08)

Tony said:


> Hey better that than the last one!
> 
> That would be bad!
> 
> cheers


damn right look forward to seeing you all at my place, will try to have something decent on tap


----------



## kabooby (9/11/08)

Bottled mine today. What a chore  

Some of the bottles have a bit of head space from being carbed in the keg and counter pressure filled. I would try and add a bit more beer but it would just release the C02 in the beer and foam up. Anyway what you lose at the top you gain at the bottom, there will be no yeast sediment so you can use the whole bottle  

Hope you like it. I know I do, makes it hard to give away.

Kabooby


----------



## Weizguy (9/11/08)

kabooby said:


> Hope you like it. I know I do, makes it hard to give away.


That's the sort of attitude I like for a case swap. I hope mine is just as "keepable".


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/08)

crozdog said:


> Keeping a low profile so FGZ doesn't jump on me - I know how big he is! B)




:icon_offtopic: 

I thought I was casting a smaller shadow ... till I went into the light !

Crozdog, you are probably well in advance of me. As previously stated, I've had a run of poor beers. Have 40l of rainwater which I'll use tomorrow and see if it was the overtreated town water supply that was the fault. If not, then I have several last minute alternatives.

1. Fresh Wort kit 
2. Buy several boxes of Coopers stout, soak off label and replace lids.
3. Cobble together 28 bottles from my cellar library.

I'll also be back to square one as to why my last brews all have suffered similiar fates. I have used different fermenters, mash tuns, cleaning regimes and read the entrials of several slaughtered chickens and still it persists. Even the straight K & K I made that didn't touch my boiler had the same fate, so that ruled the keggle out. Only common denominators is me and the water, so naturally I'll blame the water. I'm not hard to replace - a baby rhino was born in Sydney Zoo recently that looks a close substitute.

IBUs - who will drive themselves to Sydney and who wants a lift? Room in the Falcon wagon for all 5 of us if you don't mind a squeeze, anyone definitely not able to come to Sydney on the 6th ?


----------



## Muggus (10/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> I thought I was casting a smaller shadow ... till I went into the light !
> 
> ...


Mate! You're starting to sound like Tony!
This caseswap seems to have caused more damage than good to fellow NSW brewers.

Real shame to hear about the bad luck with the beers though. I've enjoyed your beers from the last two swaps, and it'd be shame to see you submit something that isn't up to the same standards.


...though I do enjoy the odd Coopers stout...


----------



## barls (10/11/08)

just put the bottles out to soak as they have been under a house before i got them. planning on bottling on the weekend so we shall see


----------



## Tony (10/11/08)

Muggus said:


> Mate! You're starting to sound like Tony!



:lol: :lol:


----------



## PostModern (10/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> IBUs - who will drive themselves to Sydney and who wants a lift? Room in the Falcon wagon for all 5 of us if you don't mind a squeeze, anyone definitely not able to come to Sydney on the 6th ?



I don't know what I'm doing on the 6th, but I hardly know what I'm doing tomorrow. Well, actually, I'm brewing my case swap beer tomorrow. Have no fear, it'll be ready in time. There should be a nice cake of Denny's Favorite 50 to pitch in a couple days. Brewing a nice simple ale with nice simple hop schedule so we can all check out what this yeast is all about. Attenuative _and_ malty, hey? We'll see about that!

Anyway, at the very least, I would appreciate a lift for my case on 6/12. Will do what I can to get another beer visa from the Minister of Domestic Affairs for myself as well, but so few shopping weekends until Xmas!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/08)

Muggus said:


> Mate! You're starting to sound like Tony!


 

At least I spell better than he does.



> ....and it'd be shame to see you submit something that isn't up to the same standards.



thanks for the compliment, but it won't happen. I'll never submit a sub standard brew - it may not be the first choice (or second or third choice as it turns out) but it will be drinkable. I'll win this battle.


----------



## white.grant (10/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> IBUs - who will drive themselves to Sydney and who wants a lift? Room in the Falcon wagon for all 5 of us if you don't mind a squeeze, anyone definitely not able to come to Sydney on the 6th ?



Hi FG,

I'm up for the road trip, but can you get 10 x cases in the dog box and 3 x IBUs along the bench?

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (10/11/08)

Tony said:


> :lol: :lol:


:lol: Love your work Tony!

Bloody shame about these recent dodgy batches though! I'm hoping its just a bit of bad luck...last thing we need is good homebrewers losing their motivation over a few batches gone wrong.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/08)

Grantw said:


> Hi FG,
> 
> I'm up for the road trip, but can you get 10 x cases in the dog box and 3 x IBUs along the bench?
> 
> ...



The shaggin' wagon will take all with room to spare. No cd player so we will need to sing any Cold Chisel songs. Extra passengers act as ballast cos brakes are a bit dodgy (ask Monkeybusiness). I'll book you a seat in the back.



> Bloody shame about these recent dodgy batches though! I'm hoping its just a bit of bad luck...last thing we need is good homebrewers losing their motivation over a few batches gone wrong.



Anyone who loses motivation cos a few brews go amiss shouldn't be in the game. Blokes like Tony and myself just HTFU and get on with the task. As a bonus, Tony being a sparky - he gets depressed, sticks his finger in a socket - instant electric shock treatment. Brilliant anti depressant. Stuffs up his hair, but that's a small price for peace of mind. But remember, he is a trained professional - don't try that at home kids.

Me, I'm a tax accountant. I've seen and heard it all. Nothing shocks me.


----------



## schooey (10/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Stuffs up his hair...



:huh:

What hair?

h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/08)

schooey said:


> :huh:
> 
> What hair?
> 
> h34r:




exactly !


----------



## monkeybusiness (10/11/08)

FG, I'm still not sure if I'll be able to make the road trip this time. looks like I'll be wrangling kids at my son's bday party that day. I need to check with the missus and see if we can shift the birthday. 

Just about to pitch the yeast in my effort. managed to leave the tap open on the fermenter (bugger bugger bugger) and lost about 2L of goodness over the floor. Looks like some late night mopping for me.


----------



## Tony (10/11/08)

schooey said:


> :huh:
> 
> What hair?
> 
> h34r:



HEy lets not mention the belly here if were gonna get personal :lol: 

god i love this site 

always makes me smile

I do have a good batch or Red ale to go if someone drops out. It was made with Galaxy and wow that hop is potent in small amounts. More like an American amber actually. Quite malty, but bitter and quenching with a fruity hoppiness. 

Not to any style....... its tony style and no sign of infection!

cheers

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> HEy lets not mention the belly here if were gonna get personal :lol:
> 
> god i love this site
> 
> ...


of course, you're saving that one for the local swap , aren't you?  

Who said hair?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/11/08)

FG

I'm in!

Should we start an IBU thread on the topic ?

Pitched the yeast on my "Smug Bastard" last night - it was tearing along this morning

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (11/11/08)

After a few gear setbacks this morning, PoMo's Summer Blonde is in the cube! Pitching in the next couple of days. No fear, this one should be good young.


----------



## barls (12/11/08)

ok guys we are also having this one happen on the day so who in
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=25134&st=0


----------



## PostModern (15/11/08)

Just kegged and tasted the yeast propagator batch for my case swap beer and pitched the Summer Blonde. OMG! Denny's 50 is a great yeast. It is just a week after pitching and the beer is dry (very well attenuated) yet malty. Just as described. We'll see if the second generation is up to the task as well. Will give this a bit over a week on the yeast, which unfortunately is going to mean my contribution will need to condition in the bottle for a little while after swap day. Should be premium around Chrissy, anyway.


----------



## barls (15/11/08)

just finished bottling mine and had to take from the 2 batches to do it. it was a comedy of errors. ive never had the tip of the bottler fall off while bottling. oh well i didnt do too bad 29 long necks, 2 500mls, one growler and 1 19L keg not bad out of 2 batches. 
mine will need some time to carb up as well. most likely a month from today it will be ready.
on the up side the little dog gave it the tick of approval after the tip came off the bottler and i spilled some.


----------



## barls (15/11/08)

there are also some spot available for the braggot brew day


----------



## Insight (16/11/08)

Well, my fermenting fridge died the week before brewday of my Summer Ale. "How much difference can it make?", says I. You forget the fundamentals that you have sorted and take for granted. Have just tasted the finished product and there is a significant amounts of diacetyl and acetaldehyde. First brew I've had to put down the drain in 18 months, frustrating.

New fermenting fridge on the way tomorrow. Will have something tasty for the swap, you just may have to leave it for a week to carb up. I hate to be "that guy" - FGZ is waggling his finger in disgust I'm sure


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/11/08)

Insight said:


> Well, my fermenting fridge died the week before brewday of my Summer Ale. "How much difference can it make?", says I. You forget the fundamentals that you have sorted and take for granted. Have just tasted the finished product and there is a significant amounts of diacetyl and acetaldehyde. First brew I've had to put down the drain in 18 months, frustrating.
> 
> New fermenting fridge on the way tomorrow. Will have something tasty for the swap, you just may have to leave it for a week to carb up. I hate to be "that guy" - FGZ is waggling his finger in disgust I'm sure




I'm still dirty I gave up my seat next to Palmer for you ! :lol: You better have learnt something and have a tale or two to tell.


----------



## jonw (17/11/08)

I bottled my Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale on Saturday, and managed to wring exactly 28 tallies out of the batch (although I had another keg's worth ready just in case.) Should be carbed up and ready for drinking by swap day. Tasted pretty good out of the priming bucket, too.


----------



## redbeard (18/11/08)

Just a quick question for gong / newie travellers, roughly when do you plan on arriving & leaving the swap point (Barl's land). Just trying to plan the braggot brew ...

cheers


----------



## Gulpa (18/11/08)

Bottled my IPA last night so may need a week or so after swap date. Tasted pretty good in the fermenter. Not really sure if I hit IPA levels, might be an ESB instead. Be interesting to see.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (20/11/08)

Bottled my backup beer...Beached Whale Golden Ale...aww no!

Its my 'happy' beer alternative...only 4.7%, plenty of Green Bullet hops, and some wheat and pilsner malt for a light body. Tasted nice when bottling. Has that distinctive 'raisin and marmalade' aroma you get with GB. 
I'll do a side-by-side with the weizenbock and decent closer to the date what i'll submit.


----------



## barls (22/11/08)

bump for start time for braggot brew day.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/11/08)

The smug bastard is bottled

Gosh I hate bottling 

Took the best part of two hours to clean / rack / fill / cap / clean up - with a couple of minor disasters 

Keg systems are sooo worth it

Cheers


----------



## crozdog (25/11/08)

washed bottles on Sunday arvo. Didn't have the motivation to finish the job  Will probably do it tonight.


----------



## Stuster (25/11/08)

Not long to go now. Hope everyone has had their fun and bottled their beers. :icon_cheers: 

I've been sipping on my entry tonight and it's ready to go. Nicely funky. :lol: 

If anybody's is too funky or funky is not what you intended, then please drop out now or Fatgodzilla will be coming round to sort you out.


----------



## Tony (25/11/08)

he will funk you up!


----------



## barls (25/11/08)

here he is just as a warning


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/11/08)

What if it's funkadelic?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/11/08)

> If anybody's is too funky or funky is not what you intended, then please drop out now or Fatgodzilla will be coming round to sort you out.



I best keep a low profile as I have now tipped out 4 potential case swap efforts (plus other keg efforts) due to extreme funkatabliosis ! After nuking everything I've seen in past weeks, I've hopefully iced that *#^[email protected] mutha *^$#@ thats ruined my past two months brewing. I've put down what I'm calling an "American Brown Wheat Ale" using Wyeast Scottish Ale. Think of of it as a dunkelweisen with no banana, clove or bubblegum pretentions, just hops and wheat flavours. Fermenting as we speak, will bottle just before heading north. Since Tony can't save my massively impressive arse (takes a big, big hammer to drive this brother's long nail) this one best work or else we'll all be drinking Chimay !

Best afro / moustache at Barl's bash will win a special prize !!


Edit : NO RESERVES, so no one drops out. Failure to turn up will mean this turning up at your place for an extended holiday. 



EDIT # 2 Everyone go to the wiki site and update if you are going to Barl's or not. I have filled out the IBU's to show you how I want it ! This will allow us to check up on who will attend and help with some minor catering matters, as well as allow the military police to work out how many paddy wagons will be needed to take all these drunks away. People who haven't updated but the weekend will be PMed relentlessly all next week until they do so. I don't want any dropouts or no shows this case swap !

The SACSBN (self appointed case swap beer nazi)


----------



## crozdog (26/11/08)

Stuster said:


> Not long to go now. Hope everyone has had their fun and bottled their beers. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I've been sipping on my entry tonight and it's ready to go. Nicely funky. :lol:
> 
> If anybody's is too funky or funky is not what you intended, then please drop out now or Fatgodzilla will be coming round to sort you out.



In order to avoid the wrath of FGZ, I bottled my reserve brew last night cause the one I wanted to submit wasn't up to standard. Due to a lack of brew time & no double batches stored in cubes, the reserve is a NDbrewing Amarillo Ale FWK. Tasted good into the bottle. Should be a nice quaffer about boxing day......


----------



## white.grant (26/11/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> What if it's funkadelic?



Can you bring that for the roadtrip?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/11/08)

Grantw said:


> Can you bring that for the roadtrip?



No Slim Dusty on this trip I'll tell ya !! I got Earth Wind & Fire's Greatest Hits, plus a 70s disc hit album. Everyone buy am afro wig too !!!


EDIT : GO TO WIKI (ARTICLES ABOVE) AND UPDATE YOUR ATTENDENCE INFORMATION !


----------



## MCT (26/11/08)

Well, due to an unfortunate transport issue (ie. I dropped it) I only have 27 bottles of my entry now :angry: 
I'm guessing we will have at least one drop out so I may be safe.
If not some lucky person will be getting an Irish Red instead. Sorry guys.

I'm not able to make to the day due to work commitments. Bastards.

Was there any discussion of drop off points? Or was this idea canned?
If not I'm looking for someone to take me entry, or I can probably drop it off at Barls' earlier if this is OK with him.


----------



## schooey (26/11/08)

Ummmm... You only really need 27 anyway because you are one of the 28 in the swap..... :blink:


----------



## MCT (26/11/08)

schooey said:


> Ummmm... You only really need 27 anyway because you are one of the 28 in the swap..... :blink:



Haha, what a dick I am *slaps head*. 
It's not too late to edit that post.....but I'll leave it there for a laugh at my expense.


----------



## Muggus (26/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Best afro / moustache at Barl's bash will win a special prize !!


I'll hold off having a hair cut for another couple of weeks and bring my afro comb along if that's the case!


----------



## redbeard (26/11/08)

Wiki link for the lazy is :
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=69


----------



## barls (26/11/08)

MCT said:


> Well, due to an unfortunate transport issue (ie. I dropped it) I only have 27 bottles of my entry now :angry:
> I'm guessing we will have at least one drop out so I may be safe.
> If not some lucky person will be getting an Irish Red instead. Sorry guys.
> 
> ...


dropping off early is fine if anyone has to. pm me to arrange a time.
i was going to put myself down as not attending for a laugh but somebody has already put me down as my place.


----------



## Josh (27/11/08)

Tasted my Witbier last night. Will leave the reviews for you guys, but I am happy with it, to the point where I am a little sad I only have 3 left to myself.


----------



## maj (27/11/08)

Speaking of Tasting the swap beers before the swap, I tested one of my Brown Ales last week and I've discovered a) I'm rubbish at bottling and B) I'm very excitable about how much priming sugar you really can jam in there. 
As a result the batch is somewhat over carbed. Several days of running in ever decreasing circles and freaking out have brought me the following cunning plan. 
Chill the bastards right down release pressure and recap. Several have already been done.... Seems to be working..... The end result i expect will be totally random carbonation. It'll be like an hilarious lucky dip with beers ranging from over carbed and gushing to flat and potentially oxidized beer... On the up side it'll be ready to drink on swap day as it's been in the bottle for well over a month now so best drink soon and have a jug standing by to poor into and possibly an umbrella........ 


On the up side - I put rolled oats in which i toasted in the oven first which does indeed seem to come out in the finished beer!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/11/08)

Are we talking bottle bomb territory?

I imagine the IBU's will be a little concerned with possible exploding bottles in the back of the car on the way back down

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/11/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Are we talking bottle bomb territory?
> 
> I imagine the IBU's will be a little concerned with possible exploding bottles in the back of the car on the way back down
> 
> Cheers




Flak Jackets and helmets at the ready !!

We'll put that one in the esky on the way home !


----------



## maj (28/11/08)

No Bombs, more likely flat by the time i've finished with them. On the other hand, maybe flack jackets aren't such a bad idea....


----------



## Stuster (29/11/08)

With a week to go, I thought I'd take the baton from Fatgodzilla and do some hassling.  

For those who haven't put any info in the wiki article here on what you're making and if you're attending. So Retsamhsam, Les, Beerslayer and Homebrewworld. And for the last two there, since you missed the last swap  it'd be good not to miss this one or more drastic action may need to be taken.  

Matt N AJ, sounds scary. I hope you are going to sort out your bottles on the day and/or provide everyone with full protective gear.


----------



## barls (29/11/08)

got one case already thanks dk will let you know how it goes


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/12/08)

Stuster said:


> With a week to go, I thought I'd take the baton from Fatgodzilla and do some hassling.







And when Stuster gets into his hassling mood, you better be very very careful !!






> Matt N AJ, sounds scary. I hope you are going to sort out your bottles on the day and/or provide everyone with full protective gear.






I'm ready !


On a more casual note, the American Brown Wheat is now bottled and tastes fine from the fermenter (ie NO BANDAIDS !) Am greatly relieved. Sorry guys, no Chimay from me !


----------



## crozdog (1/12/08)

dropped my entry off yesterday along with gear for the braggot brew. looking forward to catching up with everyone - even though I'll be a bit late.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/12/08)

Only 4 swappers left to fill in attendance  

Though 3 are without any info against names... :huh:


----------



## barls (1/12/08)

just to confirm ive got 4 cases here, 3 others and mine.


----------



## Weizguy (1/12/08)

the wiki thing is new to me, but not so new that I can't deal with it.

Wiki updated with my details. At this stage, I'm caring for my kids this weekend while the Dragon attends her Chrissy party with her new bloke. My "work do" was last weekend, straight after the HAG comp, which made the day worthwhile.

This is my first go at this style, yet the prelim results are quite good.
I would stress to keep the beer coolish for the 4 weeks, or you'll end up with aceto-beer, which is often the result of a too-warm weizen ferment. Warner mentions this in the Weizen style book, and it appears to happen regardless of cleanliness in a homebrew situation.

This beer is still fermenting, so the result will be fresh and the yeast should be good to harvest. The ferment is at the recommended 21C, and as I mentioned, the results seem to be quite refreshing. I hope you guys enjoy it, and I hope not to be proven a bad brewer (in this case/case swap).

Beerz-on
Les


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> ............. and I hope not to be proven a bad brewer (in this case/case swap).
> Beerz-on Les



You've runs on the board Les. You aint a bad brewer ! Remember though that even Bradman scored a duck !

Okay, only two people not confirming they're still in the swap. Come on Beerslayer & Homebrewworld - you in or not ?

With 16 or so attending plus a few extras, we need to organise a little catering.

Barls has suggested the butcher just down the road is good, so if anyone wants to buy fresh on the day he's there. What else do we need. Salads ? Cheese & bickies ? Bread ? Do you need any beer glasses ? How many chairs do you have / need ?

Barls, what do you and the missus want people to bring. Remember, you really shouldn't supply anything !

Any case swap virgins, bring a few beers for people to sample. And keep an eye open and see if you can supply anything.

Last suggestion for the virgins - have a big breakfast. Plan your travel. And no drink driving home ! Responsible drinking only ! (says he who is being chaffeured this time !!!!)


----------



## monkeybusiness (2/12/08)

OK guys, bottled my first run and my backup last night in a mammoth bottling effort (60 odd bottles) and I am happy to say that they are both nice beers (IMHO). But, I am left with a dilemma of what to submit. The first choice offering is a simple lager that was supposed to be an easy drinker for those hot summer days that are sure to some but with a bit of bitterness on the finish for just a bit of bite. 

Recipe 1 briefly is Wey pilsener malt with a bit of munich, german noble hops to bitter and hallertauer for flavour, wyeast bohemian lager (2124). Low mash temp for drier finish. 

OR

The backup is an irish red with MO ale malt, caraaroma, and a bit of RB and carafa 1 with fuggles & goldings to bitter. wyeast irish ale (1084).

My personal preference is for the backup beer but I think that's just because I have a leaning towards stouts, porters and darker beers in general.

Anybody else got a preference and want to push me in a direction? Part of me wants to stick with the lager because they're hard to get right and I'm keen for some criticism.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/12/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> OK guys, bottled my first run and my backup last night in a mammoth bottling effort (60 odd bottles) and I am happy to say that they are both nice beers (IMHO). But, I am left with a dilemma of what to submit. The first choice offering is a simple lager that was supposed to be an easy drinker for those hot summer days that are sure to some but with a bit of bitterness on the finish for just a bit of bite.
> 
> Recipe 1 briefly is Wey pilsener malt with a bit of munich, german noble hops to bitter and hallertauer for flavour, wyeast bohemian lager (2124). Low mash temp for drier finish.
> 
> ...



Neither beer figure in the overall caseswap, so either would be acceptable. Both sound great anyway ! Submit the lager so you can get the feedback you need, save the irish to mature a little and put it in the next (if we ever have one) IBU swap. Besides, your last swap was a dark beer. Come out of the dark into the light !!!


----------



## Stuster (2/12/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Okay, only two people not confirming they're still in the swap. Come on Beerslayer & Homebrewworld - you in or not ?



Well, I spoke to homebrewworld and he is definitely still in and will post all the details of his entry tomorrow. He also said Beerslayer is in. So it seems we're all in this time. Looking forward to getting stuck into them next week. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Muggus (2/12/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> But, I am left with a dilemma of what to submit.


Sounds like me!

I have either a weizenbock or NZ-style golden ale.
Did a taste off last night, both nice but two very different beers. 
After much deliberation, and two beers, I went with my original choice of the weizenbock. 
Figured I haven't submitted a 'yeast-driven' style of beer in one of these cases and there isn't any other weizenbocks on the list. 
Plus its always good to get feedback from you guys!

And that means I keep golden ale as my summer quaffer!


----------



## white.grant (2/12/08)

Muggus said:


> Sounds like me!
> 
> I have either a weizenbock or NZ-style golden ale.
> Did a taste off last night, both nice but two very different beers.
> ...



That's excellent news Muggus. Now, remember I'm going to slip you a bottle of my whyzenbock just for fun. 
I drank one on the weekend and it gently put me to sleep -- in the nicest way possible way.

cheers

grant


----------



## homebrewworld.com (2/12/08)

Hi all,

Yes i am in 100% ! and i have an 'American Pale with a smack of Cascade', i have called this one 'Baracs Obama' 

I spoke to Beerslayer today and he is also good to go (not sure what style?).
Look forward to tasting the fruits of our collective labour.

I will check out this wikki thang now.

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (2/12/08)

Good stuff, Garry. The wiki is now called Articles actually and the NSW Case one is here.

Muggus, I'd say a Golden Ale is a better quaffer than a Weizenbock. :lol: 

All your Weizenbock is belong to us! :super: :chug: 

Whyzenbock? Is that with rye as well, Grant?


----------



## MCT (2/12/08)

Stuster said:


> All your Weizenbock is belong to us! :super: :chug:



:super: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (2/12/08)

Grantw said:


> That's excellent news Muggus. Now, remember I'm going to slip you a bottle of my whyzenbock just for fun.
> I drank one on the weekend and it gently put me to sleep -- in the nicest way possible way.
> 
> cheers
> ...


Excellent stuff! Just the way I like it.
I see your whyzenbock, and raise you a barley wine. Guarenteed to work on those sleepless nights! :icon_drunk: 



> Muggus, I'd say a Golden Ale is a better quaffer than a Weizenbock.


The thought getting through 28 longies of strong dark ale in a long, hot summer did have me a bit worried.
Though they do cellar well! :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (2/12/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You've runs on the board Les. You aint a bad brewer ! Remember though that even Bradman scored a duck !
> 
> Okay, only two people not confirming they're still in the swap. Come on Beerslayer & Homebrewworld - you in or not ?
> 
> ...


ok there is a butcher and a little green grocer just down the road, so if we need anything its only just a short walk.

ive got about 8 or so chairs so if we could do with some more. 
im planning on chucking a potato bake in the oven for the day, so if we can get some guys to bring some salad, bread and nibbles. btw its byo meat

im good for beer glasses as there is two shelves of them. ive got a few bottles that were donated by a lovely pair of gentleman in the hunter, also the honey ginger beers is on tap as well.

for those that havent contacted me about the address please pm me as i really dont want my address up on the net. the house will be easy to find as my ruby red bug will be in the driveway. just wander down the drive way through the gate and im sure i wont be far away. we dont use the front door normally.

also can someone please bring a spare gas bottle just to make sure we dont run out on the day i will be making sure the 2 bottles i have will be full.
those that are involved in the braggot brew day dont forget your cubes.
cheers barls


----------



## schooey (2/12/08)

I'll chuck a gas bottle in, Barls, full of course... 

Really looking forward to this. I tried one of my entries tonight, it's still a way off, maybe best to drink early January or save up for the Aussie day weekend if you can wait that long. It's a fairly big beer, so it's gonna take a while to condition.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/12/08)

barls said:


> ok there is a butcher and a little green grocer just down the road, so if we need anything its only just a short walk.
> ive got about 8 or so chairs so if we could do with some more.
> im planning on chucking a potato bake in the oven for the day, so if we can get some guys to bring some salad, bread and nibbles.
> im good for beer glasses as there is two shelves of them. ive got a few bottles that were donated by a lovely pair of gentleman in the hunter, also the honey ginger beers is on tap as well.
> ...




okay - reading between the lines

We want three volunteers with wives who know how, to bring a salad ! I'd volunteer but I didn't get this big eating salads. Some of you blokes are that skinny, I know you are salad eaters. Please nominate the salad.

1. 
2.
3.

The car from the deep south coast is fairly full, so we can't bring chairs. But we will bring a few loaves of bread, cheese, biscuits and oysters though. Prawns too if its a full moon.

Some of you Sydney folk need to bring a few chairs.

Everyone bring their own meat and a bottle or three for passing around the communal table.

The Newcastle boys can bring the Grange Hermitage, or failing that, a dip or two. I'd ask Schooey to bring a salad, but like me, he didn't get that big eating salads.

If there is anything I've forgotten, show some initiative and bring it along.

I loves youse awl !




Remember its not up to Barls to feed us. 





His job is to clean up the mess after we leave.


----------



## schooey (2/12/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'd ask Schooey to bring a salad, but like me, he didn't get that big eating salads.



Pffffft... Speak for yourself fat boy! .... 

I'll knock up my grandma's legendary spud salad and bring it along and if I can fit a chair or two I'll put them in too


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/12/08)

schooey said:


> Pffffft... Speak for yourself fat boy! ....
> 
> I'll knock up my grandma's legendary spud salad and bring it along and if I can fit a chair or two I'll put them in too




Good to see a fellow front rower not scared to sledge back !!!!


----------



## Tony (2/12/08)

Potatoe salad :lol: 

sorry it just cracked me up 

sounds like its going to be a great day folks.... enjoy

cheers


----------



## white.grant (3/12/08)

Stuster said:


> Whyzenbock? Is that with rye as well, Grant?



No Stu', its a straight weatie, 

The name comes from it being my first bigish gravity beer and I found myself asking why? a lot during the process.

cheers

grant


----------



## beer slayer (3/12/08)

Hi Guys
I hope to still be in. I'm in the process of moving house so its been a shit fight lately
I have sent a pm to Fatgodzilla explaining
Cheers 
BS


----------



## Josh (3/12/08)

I can bring about 6 chairs.

I have a Xmas party the day before, so the last time I can make a salad would be Thursday night. Not really appetising if you ask me.

I can however bring a bag of onions, capsicum and mushrooms to fry up on the hotplate.


----------



## Weizguy (3/12/08)

Stuster said:


> All your Weizenbock is belong to us! :super: :chug:


I think you'll find that the correct statement is grammatically correct...All your weizenbock *are* belong to us"

If not, the Dampfbier is still not yet bottled. Anyone panicking?
fresh, fresh, fresh


----------



## Stuster (3/12/08)

All your Dampfbiers is belong to us! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Weizguy (3/12/08)

Stuster said:


> All your Dampfbiers is belong to us! :icon_chickcheers:


...and your point is???  :lol:


----------



## PostModern (4/12/08)

I'll be bottling tonight (took a while to round up enough bottles, as I've given away most of my brown glass to IBUs and other friends). Talk about cutting it fine. Might be safest to leave my beer until around Xmas. It'll have Denny's Favourite 50 yeast in the bottom, so you yeast farmers can have a go at culturing some up. It's made some lovely house ale and IPAs for my keg fridge. Nice yeast.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/08)

Some of you Sydney folk need to pull your fingers out and volunteer bring a few chairs and a salad.
We want two more volunteers to bring a salad ! . Please nominate the salad.

1. Schooey Grandma's Fantastic Potato salad
2.
3.

The car from the deep south coast is fairly full, so we can't bring (many) chairs. But we will bring a few loaves of bread, cheese, biscuits and oysters though. Prawns too if its a full moon.

Josh has 6 chairs and is bringing onions, capsicum and mushrooms.

Everyone bring their own meat and a bottle or three for passing around the communal table.

Remember its not up to Barls to feed us. His job is to clean up the mess after we leave.

I'm off from the computer until next Monday - Canberra this arvo, Wollongong tomorrow, so no more PMs to me please.

This will be fun. We will have fun if only to make Tony & Stuster more distressed at missing out than they are (though Tony now has bling to play with)

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (4/12/08)

Josh said:


> I can bring about 6 chairs.
> 
> I have a Xmas party the day before, so the last time I can make a salad would be Thursday night. Not really appetising if you ask me.
> 
> I can however bring a bag of onions, capsicum and mushrooms to fry up on the hotplate.


sounds good mate saves me cutting it up that morning.


----------



## Stuster (4/12/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> We will have fun if only to make Tony & Stuster more distressed at missing out than they are












How can people be so unkind.






Have a good one, guys. :icon_cheers:


----------



## white.grant (4/12/08)

I'm excited only 2 sleeps to go :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (4/12/08)

and one to the chrissy drinks the night before


----------



## Muggus (4/12/08)

Just a quick apology for the crappiness of the labels on my beers for the swap.
The printer needs more ink! ^_^


----------



## barls (4/12/08)

just a quick one do any of the boys from newcastle way want ot do me a favour andpick me up a bottle of murrays Anniversary ale 3?
ill fix you up for your trouble


----------



## PostModern (4/12/08)

In a marathon last-ditch effort, the pomo beer is bottled tonight. Enlisted the help of my good little 7 yo son and got all 28 bottles filled and the caps numbered (mostly legibly) with a 25. Primed low, but doesn't mean you have to serve it at 12C  Sample left in the bottling hose tasted pretty good. The style is a bitter and hoppy pale ale. Mashed low for hot weather quaffability. Drink with some interesting food or during a session of bitters sometime around Xmas or New Year.


----------



## Weizguy (4/12/08)

barls said:


> just a quick one do any of the boys from newcastle way want ot do me a favour andpick me up a bottle of murrays Anniversary ale 3?
> ill fix you up for your trouble


I would have the required bottle in my possession if I got this message earlier today, but I'm likely to be working tomorrow until after the Winery closes for the day -5 PM.

If no-one else gets the chance, I'll see if I can finish early and go for a short drive. I have been asked to collect a few more for someone else, but no time was specified.

Depends what time Schooey is leaving on Saturday morning. There may be an opportunity then. Stay tuned.


----------



## schooey (4/12/08)

I can duck up tomorrow and grab one. I'll give you a buzz tomorrow, Les, and sort out a time to grab your case.


----------



## hewy (5/12/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Some of you Sydney folk need to pull your fingers out and volunteer bring a few chairs and a salad.
> We want two more volunteers to bring a salad ! . Please nominate the salad.
> 
> 1. Schooey Grandma's Fantastic Potato salad
> ...




Hi All,

I'll bring a salad of some sort:

1. Schooey Grandma's Fantastic Potato salad
2. Hewy's mystery salad?
3.

SWMBO and I are homeless for Fri and Sat night as we are having our floors sanded. Staying out west Fri night will head in and pick up the beers and will buy a salad on the way through to Denistone.

In beer news, mine has been bottled for a while now and tasted good last time I had some. Head retention was sh!t house for some reason - possibly dirty glass? Given the amount of wheat in the grain bill I would have assumed a nice creamy head the whole way down. Carbonation is on the high side so beware of a bit of gushing.

Look forward to meeting everyone on Sat!

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## schooey (5/12/08)

Just thinking.. should I chuck in some pickled eggs? :unsure:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/12/08)

schooey said:


> Just thinking.. should I chuck in some pickled eggs? :unsure:


For sure!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## monkeybusiness (5/12/08)

I can bring odd tasting delicacies too. Anyone else like Matjes? (pickled herrings) mmmmm


----------



## PostModern (5/12/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> I can bring odd tasting delicacies too. Anyone else like Matjes? (pickled herrings) mmmmm



Oh they're great if you pickle them again in 50:50 white vingar:water and add mustard seeds and fresh dill leaves. Mmmm twice pickled herrings.


----------



## barls (5/12/08)

cheers for that boys see how we do as its not an urgent one just thought if someone was heading that way then it would be a good one


----------



## schooey (5/12/08)

I have your bottle in my hot little hand, barls. We were lucky, they just came off the truck and were being unpacked. They guy had to put them in the system to sell them to me. Not sure if he screwed up or whether they are cheaper than last year, because yours and mine together only cost $50


----------



## barls (5/12/08)

lovely mate ive got a bottle of something special with your name on it as a reward. ill fix you up tomorrow


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/12/08)

Gday guys.. I PM'd Barls for his address earlier this evening but have yet to hear back from him. Incase he doesn't return to his computer between tonight and tomorrow can someone who is attending tomorrow send me his address in a PM, and also let me know what time kick off is??

I am also going to bring afew chairs and some bread rolls unless these bases have already been covered...


----------



## barls (5/12/08)

pm back to you mate
just incase anyone else hasnt got in touch with me my number is 0409550588


----------



## Josh (6/12/08)

barls said:


> sounds good mate saves me cutting it up that morning.


They'll be coming unchopped. But I can do that before the barbie starts.

Looking forward to the day.


----------



## Weizguy (6/12/08)

Schooey picked up my beer at about 9:30 at Hexham, and is on his way. May even be there by now if he drives like Tony. :lol: 

As mentioned in the wiki, allow 2-4 weeks at cooler cellar temp (say 15 or below) for this beer to carbonate.

I bottled last night and it was tasting quite pleasant and balanced (at 15 IBUs), without excess phenolics and NO banana from the weizen yeast. Clean-tasting and no faults either, but it's not a style that I'm familiar wit, so...who knows.

Expect a fair bit of cloudiness until the yeast settles, and possibly beyond. It is carbonated low with pale DME, for about 1.8 vol CO2. The 2 PET bottles I filled last night appear to be gassed up and pressurised already, but please allow at least 2 weeks before drinking.
I'm disappointed that I can't come along today, but I glad that I got my beer ready in time.
Also disappointing is the fact that this beer seems quite nice, and I gave most of it away. I may have to make it again soon.

Recipe posted


----------



## Tony (6/12/08)

:icon_offtopic: where do we get the murrys anaversary ale from?

yes i know les, i spelt it wrong


----------



## Weizguy (6/12/08)

Tony said:


> :icon_offtopic: where do we get the murrys anaversary ale from?
> 
> yes i know les, i spelt it wrong



No probs, Tony. I'm only commenting occasionally on spelling now.  

Murray's have purchased the Port Stephens Winery and will be moving the brew equipment there. Maybe it's there already.
It's about 15 minutes from my house. Do you want me to pick something up for you?

Les out


----------



## Tony (6/12/08)

Na mate its right. Thanks though 

Might see if i can get out there one day soon while i have holidays. Good news about them moving closer

cheers


----------



## hewy (6/12/08)

Nice to meet everyone. Thanks to Barls for having us!

Look forward to sampling everyones brews

:icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (6/12/08)

I got there about 5 after 11 and it was the start of the flood. within about half anhour we had 28 cases assembled ready for swapping. Half an hour later and the deed was done, painless. Was really good to meet some more names from the forum, it was a pleasure to have all your company for a few hours.

Big cheers to Barls and his better half for giving us a place to make this happen and their extended hospitality with drinks and food etc, much appreciated. Big thanks to the head brewers Craig and Croz, would have loved to be able to stick around to see the nd result but my better half has her Christmas function tonight, so I had to run. Look forward to putting it down and tasting it some time in the future.

Big cheers also to our celebrity chef, Mr Fatz, and all the other folks who bought along some tasty treats, the food was great! Also thanks to those whose beers I managed to have a sip of, really liked the Belgian Golden, yummo...

Anyway great day all in all, was great to be a part of it... 

By the way, all beers made the the trip along F3 battlefield safe and sound, no bottle bombs in the 3 cases I collected.


----------



## barls (6/12/08)

i would like to point out that it was good fun having you all over. apart from the numerous questions about what im feeding my hops( just kidding)
but seriously its a small child every 3 weeks.   
there is a lot of beers that have been left for me. the brew day went well. thanks craig and croz for helping me out.


----------



## maj (6/12/08)

You had Hops growing there!!!? Dammit! I didn't even notice!! Now I'm even MORE sorry i had to leave so soon. Thanks for having us all over though. I was only 2 hours late to work... Lucky there was plenty for everyone to do without me  

As you all may have read earlier in the thread I over carbed mine and AJ's brown ale in a fit of excitement. This was remedied by slowly releasing presure till I could re-cap them all during the week. This could mean 2 things. a) I have given you all flat beer or B) I have given you all flat and infected beer. Drink it sooner rather than later, it's been in the bottle for more than 8 weeks now so it should be good to go.


hopefully nothing bad comes of this... h34r:


----------



## white.grant (7/12/08)

Well the IBUs made it back to the gong in one piece after a really excellent day. Thanks again to Barls for hosting and sharing some of his exotic collection.

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (7/12/08)

the look on fats face when i poured the raspberry cyser in his glass was priceless.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/12/08)

Hi all,

Just wanted to thank Barls for hosting yesterday!! It was a good day with plenty of good beer being handed around, the beetroot/chilli jam also deserves 

Just thought i might sound out a word of warning for those who didn't attend about Disco Stu's Dunkleweizen (number 7 on the cap) unfortunately for me it exploded in my car during lunch <_< .. (by the time I returned to the car the beer had evaporated and i was left with nothing but brown shattered glass and a funky smell in my car :icon_vomit: ) Not pointing the finger, just wouldn't want anyone else to miss out :icon_cheers: 

In light of this i would suggest putting these ones in the fridge when you get the chance, and like Stu said 'pour with care'. 

Being my first case swap i am wondering what the ettiquette is on posting tasting notes, is this done in a different thread or not done at all?? 

Oh and Barls you might want to hit the fermenter we were using to rinse our glasses with a double shot of star san after my son was playing in it, who knows where his hands have been


----------



## barls (7/12/08)

the fermentor is soaking with caustic as the little dg decided its was a good place to sleep after it was tipped on its side last night.
at least the little guy was enjoying himself and i know i wasnt the only one looking at it and thinking that was probably the smartest thing wetting all his clothes especially on the warm day we had.
the tasting notes normally go in a separate thread which hasnt been started yet. feel free to start it though.
cant wait to see the pics that were taken during the day.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/12/08)

Thanks Barls for a top day

Enjoyed all the beers I sampled

Really enjoyed Muggus's beers with NZ hops 

Great to meet everyone

Pictures to follow...

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/12/08)

Pictures


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/12/08)

Some more...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/08)

barls said:


> the look on fats face when i poured the raspberry cyser in his glass was priceless.



:icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: 

I don't know what I looked like them, but this is me at 11pm that night. Afet 3 days on the piss, I was a little tired

​

Probably a good way to end this thread by saying the following

1. Everyone go to the Articles and update the beer details, especially whether the beers are drinkable now or need some further cellaring. This is important as most people will print this off and stick on the fridge so they can have ready access to the swap. Do it NOW please.

2. Post your comments on the new Case Swap taste thread, not here. 

3. If you get enough positive comments, post your processes to the Recipe section. If the comments will be negative, such as what mine will be in relation to Barl's raspberry beer, regardless what it tastes like, do it tackfully. Opinions such as " Any man who purposely puts fruit into beer is a ^@)*(&^%^@#(*&%@#@ poor chappy." are best not aired. Make your comment as positive as possible, such as "Barls, your raspberry beer is a^@)*(&^%^@#(*&%@#@ poor excuse for a case swap entry , but I did enjoy the tour of your garden"


My photos of the day will be soon in the appropriate place here on AHB. 





I thank you all for allowing me to be the case swap beer nazi on this occasion. In the end, results justify the means.


----------



## Bizier (7/12/08)

An absolute pleasure on all accounts. Thanks Barls for being a killer host.

As my first meet, I can tell anyone else to participate in any such activities, even in Fatgodzilla names you "virgin" for the day.

I promise that the next time you see my ugly mug, it will be accompanied by my beer.

Dan


----------



## Muggus (7/12/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Really enjoyed Muggus's beers with NZ hops


Thanks alot! Makes me feel a bit sad that I chose *NOT* to submit the NZ Golden Ale for the swap. But I like to live dangerously...

Once again many many thanks to Barls for being the hostest with the mostest, in more ways than one! All of those crazy brews you have at your disposal, really makes me regret driving!
Also a biggup to Redbeard, and Crozdog, for making the braggot happen. If the one we tried on the day is anything to go by, we should be in for something very special.
Great to see some old and new faces, and talk (and drink) beer! Can't wait to get stuck into them.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## DiscoStu (8/12/08)

Firstly thanks to Barls for hosting the day and everyone who participated. It was great to meet some of you and get the opportunity to try other brewer's creations. It was a pity I had to leave early on the day.

My sincere apologies to Ret and anyone who received a bottle bomb, I don't know if any others have has their go off. The batch was bottled on 5Oct and has been sitting in my garage for 2 months and none had gone off. 

The 2 sample I tried seemed a little over carbed and required care with pouring but I didn't think they were into bomb territory, I can only assume getting stirred up in the car trip combined with the heat of the day. :unsure: I primed based on calcs from Beersmith to 2.6vols which is on the lower end of the style (2.5-2.9)

Regards

Stuart


----------



## maj (8/12/08)

Hey Stu,

I have had similar over carbing issues using beersmith's calculations. What i worked out was that I am producing less finished beer than i'm telling beersmith about. I've since taken to checking how much is in the fermenter minus trub/yeast/etc... piled up on the bottom on bottling day and updating that as the batch size. That, along with the fact that i've started kegging seems to have fixed my over carbonation problems.


Hope that helps,

Matt


----------



## barls (8/12/08)

thanks all for the comments, it was a pleasure to have you all.
i know that most of you introduced yourselves and some even left me a bottle of beer. i even got one bottle of honey which has since been put in a beer. im sorry i cant remember who it was, but im sure that you will make yourself known so i can try to get at least one of the bottles to you.


----------



## barls (8/12/08)

also those that i still have your cases. can you contact me t arrange your pick up times


----------

